# Tech Talk



## Naruto (Nov 12, 2018)

So I guess we don't have an IT section on NF anymore and I don't really want to see separate threads for this kind of thing so post here if you need help from people who may or may not be more tech-savvy than you.


Your phone is stuck in a bootloop, your computer doesn't turn on, your console isn't reading discs.
You don't know what a firewall or a vpn is.
You don't know how to get rid of a virus.
You don't know what gamepad, headset, whatever peripheral you should purchase for your particular needs and budget.
You don't know the first thing about building a PC from parts you acquire on your own, but you'd like some help getting started.

If your problem fits remotely in this ballpark, post it here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2018)

I want to move this to the IT section, but I just realized we don't have one anymore.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2018)

Any streamers here? Want to help him out.


----------



## georgem22 (Nov 13, 2018)

so im not sure if this is a right place for this kind of topic but here it goes. if anything i hope admin will move it to wherever it belongs. Anyway my problem is that im using to stream games on facebook with geforce xperience. but when i turn on camera so i can show up as well, it does not seem to work. camera turns on just fine when i do it from  windows 10 s built in streaming somethin from game bar. and im not talking about external webcam. im trying to use laptops built in camera. but it does not turn on with nvidia. can anyone help?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 13, 2018)

I don't use facebook for streaming, so I can't help you there.

Try:



Tempe





Probably not the sort of help you were hoping for, though.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 20, 2018)

georgem22 said:


> so im not sure if this is a right place for this kind of topic but here it goes. if anything i hope admin will move it to wherever it belongs. Anyway my problem is that im using to stream games on facebook with geforce xperience. but when i turn on camera so i can show up as well, it does not seem to work. camera turns on just fine when i do it from  windows 10 s built in streaming somethin from game bar. and im not talking about external webcam. im trying to use laptops built in camera. but it does not turn on with nvidia. can anyone help?


have you checked to see that the webcam works with other programs?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 20, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> have you checked to see that the webcam works with other programs?



He said it does 

My dad had this kind of problem with his webcam on facebook, and I wasn't able to find the reason behind it.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 20, 2018)

Naruto said:


> He said it does
> 
> My dad had this kind of problem with his webcam on facebook, and I wasn't able to find the reason behind it.


I mean besides with Windows streaming.

Maybe this will help?


----------



## georgem22 (Nov 20, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> I mean besides with Windows streaming.
> 
> Maybe this will help?


i will try that now


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 6, 2019)

you better check with your ISP and see whats up


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Feb 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> you better check with your ISP and see whats up


Forgot to mention that I checked their Status Site as well and everything was fine in my area, so I called them to double check in case they had not updated their site regarding any issues. They confirmed that there is nothing wrong from their side and that everything seems perfect.

I searched Google for PSN Down during the last 24 hours and I was not the only one. PSN was down when I thought the problem was from my end. Seems like it is fixed now though, but the problem did not go away for me :/ (Afraid that I f*** it up by resetting a working Router believing the problem was on my end. Now, I believe it is on my end because of resetting the Router and losing my settings I had fixed a year ago)

I have reset my Router one last time now and put every PS4 Ports again. If it holds for an hour or two. I consider it fixed or as working again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks for merging 

So I contacted the ISP and asked them again if there is any issues on their end. They told me the line seems to be working. And again I told them of my problem with my PS4 Connectivity Issue and this time, the person I talked to said!


> Aha, you also have THAT issue, you are not the first one to contact us regarding that issue. They are working on the case. They are trying to update and upgrade stuff such as NAT Type and more and that is the cause of the Server problems happening.



I got furious, but I was calm when I answered back and said this;


> So I just wasted two days trying to fix something which did not need any fixing at all and why have you (ISP) not notified your customers about this Update/Upgrade process in the first place.



So, ever since I last talked to them, I experienced the issue once or twice and no more  Honestly, wasted two days trying to fix it. Resetting Router, almost restoring PS4 back to its Factory Settings believing it might fix the problem.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 16, 2019)

So my mouse started double-clicking on me and the warranty expired. I decided to open it up and clean the insides. After using it for half an hour or so, I think I've fixed it. Thank god it seemed to be an easy fix of just cleaning it of dust and debris.

edit: spoke too soon. It still double clicks. piece of shit 

gonna have to buy omron switches to replace them now.

edit2: decided to open up the switch to fix the metal contact. It was a pain in the ass just because the components and pieces were so small and hard to put together. But it seems to have worked after bending the contact a little bit. Let's see how this goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 17, 2019)

Is it possible to merge the "computers, electronics, and technology" thread that I started with this one? It does not make sense to have two separate threads for the same subject, although my thread is about technology in general, not strictly technical support, so I am not certain if they should be merged.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 18, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is it possible to merge the "computers, electronics, and technology" thread that I started with this one? It does not make sense to have two separate threads for the same subject, although my thread is about technology in general, not strictly technical support, so I am not certain if they should be merged.


I think they should be separate since they're actually different in intent. This is geared more towards helping users out with their tech problems, hence the title. Your thread is more general and all-encompassing with technology.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 6, 2019)

Alrighty kiddo's. Grandpa wolfy is in need of some advisin' , iffin' ya'll has the experience to offer for said advisin.

Going to be buying a new gaming pc within the next 3 or so months. Been leaning towards a custom-build w/ digital storm. Been googling for reviews and whatnot. Seems to be plenty of good reviews from customers, but just enough bad reviews to make me a bit apprehensive, especially given the $ I'm planning on spending. Any of you have experience w/ the company and their pc's?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2019)

I only built a gaming PC once and it was mostly advice from this place as well (am a super noob when it comes to this stuff). Planning to upgrade or build an entirely new myself, but it all depends on the new Xbone/PS5 consoles. And honestly, it depends even more of what games are we getting in 2020. Launch years tend to be dry, especially for third party releases. So for me, personally, I am gonna do a whole lot of waiting in 2020.

If you absolutely need a PC ASAP tho. I'll tag you some of the peeps that helped me back in 2015.

@Naruto @Shirker @The World

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (Oct 6, 2019)

Wolfarus said:


> Alrighty kiddo's. Grandpa wolfy is in need of some advisin' , iffin' ya'll has the experience to offer for said advisin.
> 
> Going to be buying a new gaming pc within the next 3 or so months. Been leaning towards a custom-build w/ digital storm. Been googling for reviews and whatnot. Seems to be plenty of good reviews from customers, but just enough bad reviews to make me a bit apprehensive, especially given the $ I'm planning on spending. Any of you have experience w/ the company and their pc's?



Can you not just order the parts and assemble it yourself? I can help you through the process. I've helped plenty of people build their own rig.

Digital Storm is overpriced. If you don't mind wasting money, I guess go for it.

There's a few stores out there that will put it all together for you for an extra 50-100 bucks if you buy all the parts from the same place. I still wouldn't do that personally, but you would be wasting a lot less money.

Tell me what your budget is. I can put together a couple builds: one that strictly adheres to the budget, and one that I feel is worth the small added stretch.

Watching some youtube videos and following instructions carefully should get you through assembly just fine. Most of the process is easy, just be gentle and don't break anything. If a connector is taking too much effort to plug, stop and research to confirm that you're doing it right. Don't bend the pins on the CPU socket. Don't smear thermal paste all over, it only takes a small nugget between the heatsink and the die. A monkey could probably do the rest.

It's lego.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 9, 2019)

Naruto said:


> -Le'Snip-



I'm comfy with swapping out easy stuff like memory, gpu's, ect. Iffy on messing around with cpu installation (mainly w/ the thermal paste part of set-up) and really dont want to mess w/ stuff like bios setting-up, ect. If i had no other choice, i suppose i'd just put on my old-man boxers and give it a go.

Luckily, after reading your message i decided to expand my search area for pc shops, and found one that's only a bit further away then i was looking at before. Good ratings/reviews on em'. And by going thru them instead of DS, going to save myself between $500-$800 on the build - which is going to be a roughly $4k build, btw


----------



## Naruto (Oct 9, 2019)

Wolfarus said:


> Iffy on messing around with cpu installation (mainly w/ the thermal paste part of set-up) and really dont want to mess w/ stuff like bios setting-up, ect.



Most bios require little to no setup nowadays. Ideally you might want to clock your RAM to specification, as the bios tends to underclock it to be safe. And maybe turn on turbo boosts (safe OCs on demand) for your CPU, but even if you don't you will likely never tell the difference, and I doubt the people selling these prebuilts bother.

Bending pins only happens if you're truly careless. Just look at the socket and you'll notice that it really only fits a certain way. Typically small protuberances on the side will ensure this. Once you see that you're holding it correctly, gently bring it down. As long as you don't PRESS it down onto the socket, you're not going to bend pins.

Thermal paste application is literally just this:





Wolfarus said:


> which is going to be a roughly $4k build, btw



Show me the specs you're getting for 4 thousand dolaridoos.

Evidently money is no object for you, but I just want to show you how much you would save building on your own

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 9, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Show me the specs you're getting for 4 thousand dolaridoos.
> 
> Evidently money is no object for you, but I just want to show you how much you would save building on your own



I priced everything out on newegg, so either way it'll be the same cost to me. The only thing i'm paying extra will be the sys build fee, which wont be that much. And is worth it for me not having to do it myself 

And this is why i work 2 jobs, to have the extra $ to get a pc like this(and to try and save for retirement, if i ever get it. And have extra $ for other stuff and help w/ bills, ect). Will still be around early-mid dec before i have all the $ set aside for it, though.

As for the spec's:

Case: Fractal Design Meshify
Mb: Asus Tuff x299 Mk 2
Cpu: i9 9960x
Mem: Corsair Dom. Plat. DDR4 32gb
Gpu: Geforce Rtx 2080
Psu: Seasonic 850w
Hdd's: 1tb ssd / 2tb hd


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 9, 2019)

Wolfarus said:


> I priced everything out on newegg, so either way it'll be the same cost to me. The only thing i'm paying extra will be the sys build fee, which wont be that much. And is worth it for me not having to do it myself
> 
> And this is why i work 2 jobs, to have the extra $ to get a pc like this(and to try and save for retirement, if i ever get it. And have extra $ for other stuff and help w/ bills, ect). Will still be around early-mid dec before i have all the $ set aside for it, though.
> 
> ...


dawg, what do you plan on doing with this thing?


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 9, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> dawg, what do you plan on doing with this thing?



Renewing my license for gaming master race, of course 

And i've always tried to over-engineer my pc's whenever i got a new one, so i dont have to worry about upgrading for years at a time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 9, 2019)

Wolfarus said:


> Renewing my license for gaming master race, of course
> 
> And i've always tried to over-engineer my pc's whenever i got a new one, so i dont have to worry about upgrading for years at a time.


that's great. But I would consider not getting that CPU since Intel discontinued that architecture and you can get newer and better Intel CPUs for a fraction of the cost, especially for gaming.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 9, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> that's great. But I would consider not getting that CPU since Intel discontinued that architecture and you can get newer and better Intel CPUs for a fraction of the cost, especially for gaming.



Such as?


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 9, 2019)

Wolfarus said:


> Such as?


if you can wait until november, Intel will release their new hign-end desktop line of CPUs. You will want to look out for the* Intel Core i9-10980XE* when it comes out. Its retail price is $979.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 9, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> if you can wait until november, Intel will release their new hign-end desktop line of CPUs. You will want to look out for the* Intel Core i9-10980XE* when it comes out. Its retail price is $979.



Well, i wasnt planning on actually getting it until mid-december, so if that comes out as advertised and flaw-free that'll save me $600+ 

Thanks for the update/info


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm still using the PC I built in 2013. It's pretty okay.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 9, 2019)

Wolfarus said:


> Well, i wasnt planning on actually getting it until mid-december, so if that comes out as advertised and flaw-free that'll save me $600+
> 
> Thanks for the update/info


no problem. and you can put that $600 towards a 2080 Ti and some sick cooling


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 9, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> I'm still using the PC I built in 2013. It's pretty okay.



Yeh i know that older pc's can still be used, ect. But as i said, i always try to over-engineer. That way when game's come out that i want, it'll be incredibly unlikely that i'll be under-geared to run them at optimal settings. For example my current cpu meets the minimum requirements for Fallout4, but i start to see hiccups when i get multiple mods going. I try to build to avoid that kind of performance drag from future titles. At least for a good 5+ years.



blakstealth said:


> no problem. and you can put that $600 towards a 2080 Ti and some sick cooling



Not sure about the ti's. Have heard/read about them having performance issues vs less expensive cards, despite the supposedly superior chipsets/hardware. And i dont plan on OC'ing, so super-cooling isnt on my list. Getting a good air cooler for my cpu, -maybe- an extra fan or 2 in the case, but that's it.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 10, 2019)

Wolfarus said:


> Cpu: i9 9960x


----------



## Naruto (Oct 10, 2019)

Also as long as you're spending obscene amounts of money, maybe chuck a couple more drives at it? 1TB SSD for system & boot, 1TB SSD for games, 3TB for more games and 3TB for media (movies, shows etc) is what I run.

Air cool your cpu (and don't buy that CPU? 1.5k for a skylake is ridiculous).

Ryzen is the fucking titties atm.

And as blakstealth points out, since you're evidently going all out, get a 2080Ti.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 10, 2019)

Aww c'mon. Blakstealth already let me know about an upcoming cpu that's cheaper and better. And I also already mentioned how i over-engineer my builds.

No need to be jelly, though. I still luv you like a bro 

Edit: As I said earlier, I've heard some things about ti's, and the $ for them is too overboard, even for me. Think the 8gb 2080 will suit me just fine. Just need to figure out what to do w/ the only part of my current system that may be worth saving (my gtx 1060)


----------



## Naruto (Oct 10, 2019)

You should also understand that future proofing a PC is not really worth it. The premium you pay to squeeze extra performance out of current gen hardware is going to be smoked by midrange hardware two years away.

IMO the plateau for a tower is roughly 2.5k.

Take a look at this setup:



I would probably ditch liquid cooling and use the money on more storage, but do you feel you're getting your money's worth by spending twice as much on a machine that will actually run most games vestigially slower?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 10, 2019)

Wolfarus said:


> Aww c'mon. Blakstealth already let me know about an upcoming cpu that's cheaper and better. And I also already mentioned how i over-engineer my builds.
> 
> No need to be jelly, though. I still luv you like a bro



Haha, the advice isn't borne out of jealousy, I promise. I just can't help myself when I see what I perceive to be money being thrown away in pc parts.


----------



## God (Oct 10, 2019)

Just buy an Alienware laptop and be done with your headache


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 28, 2019)

what the hell is a 9960X ?? is that Intels HEDT rip-off line ? forget it .. its actually* worse* for gaming than a regular 8c desktop CPU, and even for streaming 16c is overkill

just get a 9900K or a Ryzen 3700/3800, trust mua, plenty of power under that hood




Wolfarus said:


> Case: Fractal Design Meshify
> Mb: Asus Tuff x299 Mk 2
> Cpu: i9 9960x
> Mem: Corsair Dom. Plat. DDR4 32gb
> ...


> 4000 dolla
> not even a 2080Ti
nope.jpg


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 28, 2019)

Wolfarus said:


> And this is why i work 2 jobs, to have the extra $ to get a pc like this



Like, two fulltime jobs? When do you plan to use your super PC? 

4k bucks sounds crazy though, one or two people in my life would kill me if I spent so much money on a PC, and tbh I wouldn't try to stop them because I'd deserve it. 

Coincidentally, I ordered myself a new PC two weeks ago which got delivered to me on saturday. It cost me 1.7k bucks.

CPU: i7-9700K
GPU: RTX 2070 S
RAM: Ridgeback G2 16gb
MB: MSI Z390-A Pro
PSU: 650W Shark Silent Storm Cool Zero (that name lmao)
Drives: 500gb SSD / 2tb HD
Case: be quiet Silent Base 601 Window bk ATX

It's not the very best thing possible, but it will serve me for about 5 years. Some halfway through or so I will upgrade the GPU tho.

That's my usual style and I ran rather good with it so far. Got my previous PC in summer 2014, with a GPU upgrade in 2017.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 28, 2019)

Im still rocking an OCed 3770K and a GTX 1080


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 28, 2019)

Is the Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz a good monitor? Cost is around 450 bucks for the TN panel and 570 for the IPS one. Is the 120 extra price worth the IPS panel? IPS panels may have backlight bleeding which would suck.

Edit: And what about the AOC Agon AG271QG for 620?


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 6, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Is the Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz a good monitor? Cost is around 450 bucks for the TN panel and 570 for the IPS one. Is the 120 extra price worth the IPS panel? IPS panels may have backlight bleeding which would suck.
> 
> Edit: And what about the AOC Agon AG271QG for 620?


I personally wouldn't spend an extra 100 just for IPS alone. But if you like your options of different viewing angles and better colors, then I'd get the IPS Acer one.

Sent from my pedestrian Acer XF240H monitor


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 26, 2019)

Hoookay..after s'more researching (including waiting on the new intel/amd cpu's to drop) think i've finally re-tinkered my upcoming new rig into something solid, and noticeably cheaper then the first set-up.

MB: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Edge
CPU: i9 9900k (with a noctura NH-D15 cooler)
GPU: EVGA Geforce 2080 Ti 11gb
RAM: Corsair Dom. Plat. 32gb ddr4 3200
PSU: Seasonic Focus 550w
HDs: Samsung EVO  860 1tb ssd / Samsung EVO 860 2b ssd
CASE: Corsair 750D Full Tower


Final cost for everything, including an additional case fan: $2837

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 4, 2019)

Looks like you're going with the 2080 Ti after all


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 6, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Looks like you're going with the 2080 Ti after all



Yeah. After further researching the 9900k, and seeing what the new amd/intel cpu's were, decided on the older (but still currently best for gaming, apparently) 9900k. Used the savings from that decision to beef up my gpu to the Ti. And went w/ the fractal meshify-c mid-atx, instead of the full-axt corsair case. Ordered everything thurs night, should all be here by the 16th.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2020)

So, I'd like to have a Screen/TV that doubles for both modern consoles and retro shit. Ideally, this means that it has an hdmi/scart entries. Stupidly specific, I know, anyone here knows of anything that would fit the bill?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 21, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So, I'd like to have a Screen/TV that doubles for both modern consoles and retro shit. Ideally, this means that it has an hdmi/scart entries. Stupidly specific, I know, anyone here knows of anything that would fit the bill?



What's wrong with just using an adapter?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 22, 2020)

Naruto said:


> What's wrong with just using an adapter?



Cause I obviously didn't even think about getting one. Come on, try to keep up.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, sou estúpido. Nunca usei um, são assim tão fiáveis?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2020)

@Ren. Im jizzing dog


----------



## Ren. (May 12, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Ren. Im jizzing dog


You understand that this is 7nm vs 12nm and they only upped 40-50%?

As for performance, the "GA102" based prototype is allegedly clocking 40 percent higher performance than the RTX 2080 Ti at 4K UHD resolution in poorly optimized games, 50% higher performance on optimized games,


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You understand that this is 7nm vs 12nm and they only upped 40-50%?


----------



## Ren. (May 12, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


Do you even know what a node shrink is?

12nm to 7nm means almost 100% reduction in size for a transistor and they only got 40% more power?

Don't be a fanboy ... I don't care about the brand.

Just saying this also playing games on  a 1070.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2020)

> pretends a die shrink is supposed to give him +100% perf automatically, then bitches about it 


besides, those 40-70% are without new RTX and DLSS 3.0


----------



## Ren. (May 12, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> > pretends a die shrink is supposed to give him +100% perf automatically, then bitches about it
> 
> 
> besides, those 40-70% are without new RTX and LDSS 3.0


Pretends that 40% is close to 100%.

Also, that would mean only a hypothetical 1:1 Turing architecture on 7nm not a newer one after 2years.

RTX will drop the performance down and DLSS will put it square one.

Also how many games do we have after 2 years?

Reiterating I am playing on 1070 you on 1080 so stop talking shit like you own a 2080TI or will buy a 3080TI for 1500$ .


And having 200h using Geforce now an NVidia server service with NVIDIA GPUs.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2020)

btw dog when buying new GPU - buy custom one with 2x DP and 2x HDMI
instead of 3x DP and 1x HDMI


----------



## Jimin (May 14, 2020)

Oh! This thread exists! Great!

I have a question about a tablet battery/power issue. The thing sometimes just restarts by itself. It's not really a battery life issue since it's well over 60 sometimes... But I had always protected it in a cover that can protect it from short falls. But I think because it wraps so tightly, it trapped heat causing the battery to get damaged over time. Now I know you can replace the battery manually. But is it still safe to use it in the meantime? If I leave it plugged in (the cable and charger are fine), it never shuts off. Or do I risk the battery damaging the rest of the hardware?


----------



## blakstealth (May 14, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Oh! This thread exists! Great!
> 
> I have a question about a tablet battery/power issue. The thing sometimes just restarts by itself. It's not really a battery life issue since it's well over 60 sometimes... But I had always protected it in a cover that can protect it from short falls. But I think because it wraps so tightly, it trapped heat causing the battery to get damaged over time. Now I know you can replace the battery manually. But is it still safe to use it in the meantime? If I leave it plugged in (the cable and charger are fine), it never shuts off. Or do I risk the battery damaging the rest of the hardware?


yeah, you should be fine. what kinda tablet is it?


----------



## Jimin (May 14, 2020)

Samsung Galaxy. I think it's about... three years old? Oh, I should mention it's been happening for a few months now.

I'm a bit hesistant to open it up since I didn't do the greatest job cleaning one of my older desktop PCs a while back. I did clean one of my video game consoles without a problem. So I'm 50-50 in this department, I guess...


----------



## Simon (May 24, 2020)

About to update my PC. Starting to show its age.


> Current Specs:
> CPU: Intel i5 6500 3.20GHz
> Motherboard: ASUS MAXIMUS IX HERO
> GPU: Nvidia GTX 970ti
> ...



Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (May 24, 2020)

Simon said:


> About to update my PC. Starting to show its age.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?


welcome to team red

the only thing I would suggest is getting fast RAM and making sure that you will be able to boost it to its max frequency OR making sure your current RAM is compatible. I know that Ryzen is picky with RAM and although it has gotten better and more compatible with different kinds.. it's always good to check on that.


----------



## Simon (May 24, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> welcome to team red
> 
> the only thing I would suggest is getting fast RAM and making sure that you will be able to boost it to its max frequency OR making sure your current RAM is compatible. I know that Ryzen is picky with RAM and although it has gotten better and more compatible with different kinds.. it's always good to check on that.


Way ahead of you, noticed that last second and checked, rocking DDR4 3600.


----------



## Simon (May 24, 2020)

Also we got any idea when these new cards are going to be shown? I've got the itched but I wanna wait for the price drop on the 200 series.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2020)

announced ~July-August
availability ~September-October


----------



## shiden81 (May 31, 2020)

Are any of you guys experiencing a problem with YouTube on your ps4?


----------



## Simon (May 31, 2020)

Wouldn't know, don't use it. Have you tried deleting the application and re-installing it?


----------



## MShadows (Jun 1, 2020)

Have you tried hurling the console against the walls of your room and see if anything changes?


----------



## shiden81 (Jun 2, 2020)

Simon said:


> Wouldn't know, don't use it. Have you tried deleting the application and re-installing it?


I'll try this, thank you


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 18, 2020)

Simon said:


> Also we got any idea when these new cards are going to be shown? I've got the itched but I wanna wait for the price drop on the 200 series.



those bitches don't drop, the just phase out.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 22, 2020)

@Ren. 
see AMD drivers in comments :gitgud


----------



## Ren. (Jun 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Ren.
> see AMD drivers in comments :gitgud


There's also a strong vocal minority that get involved in threads they have no coin in, no version of the card ,no experience of the issues.
Yet they are more active than those With a card and an issue.

Yeah ...

And I am on an Nvidia card as I said now.

I will get an AMD one this summer for free.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 13, 2020)

This is how little I know about mobileshit gaming.

I'm gonna go and download a region locked game which there's a whole process for but perfectly possible. Said game is going to be discontinued soon. Will I be able to still play the game or does it require always online? It's gacha garbage but they've already killed the micro transaction services.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is how little I know about mobileshit gaming.
> 
> I'm gonna go and download a region locked game which there's a whole process for but perfectly possible. Said game is going to be discontinued soon. Will I be able to still play the game or does it require always online? It's gacha garbage but they've already killed the micro transaction services.


Most likely they will kill the server-side of the game.

And if the game is online-based, the client that you have would be pointless.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 13, 2020)

Man. Fuck mobile.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Man. Fuck mobile.


Does it work I don't know to play without the internet.

If it does, it should work, if not ... low chances.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2020)

@Ren. boi


Green Magic


----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Ren. boi
> 
> 
> Green Magic


LOL, you don't have a rtx card what are you so glad about?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> LOL, you don't have a rtx card what are you so glad about?


 I am literally preordering RTX 3080 TI as soon as its up 

last card was in 2016, i earned it


----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I am literally preordering RTX 3080 TI as soon as its up
> 
> last card was in 2016, i earned it


Still not an Rtx owner yet.
I have 2 Nvidia cards and I am a Geforce Now beta and founder so I don't get why are you quoting me!

For example, Death Stranding is Day one on Geforce now including Rtx on


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Still not an Rtx owner yet.
> I have 2 Nvidia cards and I am a Geforce Now beta and founder so I don't get why are you quoting me!
> 
> For example, Death Stranding is Day one on Geforce now including Rtx on


----------



## Ren. (Aug 12, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> my ^ (use bro) Jensen


old news


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 24, 2020)

@Ren. 
boi, why dont I see Zen *4* in 2021 wtf


----------



## Ren. (Aug 24, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Ren.
> boi, why dont I see Zen *4* in 2021 wtf


2020 will see AMD debut its 4th Gen Ryzen "Vermeer" desktop processors featuring "Zen 3" CPU cores, built on TSMC N7e or N7P silicon fabrication process, and offering PCIe Gen 4.


2021 is when three new codenames from AMD get some air-time. "Warhol" is codename for the 5th Gen Ryzen part that succeeds "Vermeer." Interestingly, it too is shown as a combination of "Zen 3" CPU cores, PCIe Gen 4, and 7 nm. Perhaps AMD could innovate in areas such as DRAM (switch to PC DDR5), and maybe increase core counts. DDR5 could herald a new socket, after 4 years of AM4.

The second silicon bound for 2021 is "Van Gogh," an APU that combines "Zen 2" CPU cores with an RDNA2 iGPU. Interestingly, "Cezanne," bound for the same year, has the opposite CPU+iGPU combination - a newer gen "Zen 3" CPU component, and an older gen "Vega" iGPU. The two chips could target different markets, looking at their I/O, with "Van Gogh" supporting LPDDR5 memory.


*Matisse* (*MTS*) is codename for 's mainstream through high-end desktop (HEDT) microprocessor line based on the  microarchitecture serving as a successor to . Matisse processors are fabricated on TSMC .

Matisse-based microprocessors are branded as 3000-series , , , and  processors.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> 2020 will see AMD debut its 4th Gen Ryzen "Vermeer" desktop processors featuring "Zen 3" CPU cores, built on TSMC N7e or N7P silicon fabrication process, and offering PCIe Gen 4.
> 
> 
> 2021 is when three new codenames from AMD get some air-time. "Warhol" is codename for the 5th Gen Ryzen part that succeeds "Vermeer." Interestingly, it too is shown as a combination of "Zen 3" CPU cores, PCIe Gen 4, and 7 nm. Perhaps AMD could innovate in areas such as DRAM (switch to PC DDR5), and maybe increase core counts. DDR5 could herald a new socket, after 4 years of AM4.


I can read dog, I am asking why Zen 3 in 2020 and again Zen 3 in 2021


----------



## Ren. (Aug 24, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I can read dog, I am asking why Zen 3 in 2020 and again Zen 3 in 2021


Because they will implement DDR5 and a new socket.
AM4 is already old as fuck

What do you want in a year 5nm?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Because they will implement DDR5 and a new socket.
> AM4 is already old as fuck
> 
> What do you want in a year 5nm?


I want Zen 4 IPC and uArch, I would take Zen 4 on 7+nm if its in 2021


----------



## Ren. (Aug 24, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I want Zen 4 IPC and uArch, I would take Zen 4 on 7+nm if its in 2021


You will get a refined node with Zen 3 and in 2021 DDR5 support and a new socket.

Zen 4 will be 7nm+.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Zen 4 will be 7nm+.


you mean 5nm 
I hope the Zen 3 refresh is summer 2021
and Zen 4 5nm Spring 2022


----------



## Ren. (Aug 24, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> you mean 5nm
> I hope the Zen 3 refresh is summer 2021
> and Zen 4 5nm Spring 2022


The thing is that if they go 5nm then the clock will go lower.

They will try to go 5ghz at least on water and higher IPCs for Zen 3.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2020)

Jensen was lit today, 3080 @ $699
double CUDA (?)


BUT - i can smell a 3080*Ti *3-6 months down the line to more thoroughly crush Big Navi


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2020)

actually

3080 is pretty close to 3090 specs-wise .. maybe not enough to fit in a meaningful 3080Ti 
unless you make 3080Ti have same perf as 3090 for hundreds less price .. which it could be since 3090 is for rich early adopters


----------



## Ren. (Sep 1, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> actually
> 
> 3080 is pretty close to 3090 specs-wise .. maybe not enough to fit in a meaningful 3080Ti
> unless you make 3080Ti have same perf as 3090 for hundreds less price .. which it could be since 3090 is for rich early adopters


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2020)

are you broken dawg ?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 1, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> are you broken dawg ?


Well yes, I have spent 2K$ from the start of the pandemic in stocks!
500$ on a new phone on the 20th.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2020)

thoughts ?

also yeah there will be a 3080 Super small refresh i think, no Ti anymore after all

maybe also a 48GB full Titan for $4000-5000


----------



## Ren. (Sep 1, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thoughts ?
> 
> also yeah there will be a 3080 Super small refresh i think, no Ti anymore after all
> 
> maybe also a 48GB full Titan for $4000-5000


3070 looks actually good  ~ 2080TI >> Seriex X > PS5.

3080 is actually a good x80 after the 1080TI.

And the 3090 is not for gaming and expensive as fuck.

Will wait for AMD to see what they can offer as a contender for the x70 spot and money-wise.

I might build a new RIG after all these years.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 1, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu  65% to 80% from 2080 to 3080 in games 

Ok that is great


----------



## Ren. (Sep 1, 2020)

Wait what +100% at max in Doom Eternal

I am increasing my Nvidia shares


----------



## Ren. (Sep 1, 2020)

80% faster than RTX 2080. 
* Looks at 1080ti * 
* Looks at wallet 
* Wallet: "aw shit, here we go again"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2020)

I will be going from 1080 to 3080

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Boruto (Sep 1, 2020)

3080 looks like it has better value than the 3070. Offers a lot more bandwidth, higher amount of VRAM and 50% more ALUs than the 3070 for an extra 200 bucks. Just wish it had more than 10GB of VRAM. 3090 is of little interest aside from to people who need the VRAM or just want the best. I can see a 3080ti down the line to counter Navi21 as a saner alternative to the 3090 that fits between the 3080 and the former in performance and VRAM.


Ren. said:


> 3080 is actually a good x80 after the 1080TI.


Because it's using the top tier GA102 die instead of the weaker 104 die like the 2080 and 1080 did (because AMD stopped being competitive so Nvidia started milking). Back to the good old days that have been gone since...Kepler?


Ren. said:


> Will wait for AMD to see what they can offer as a contender for the x70 spot and money-wise.


Some guy who leaked everything about Ampere and has an almost perfect track record says GA104/the 3070 die can't beat AMD's second-from-best Navi22 die. Might be a good choice, I'm eyeing it myself. Question is, when will it be released?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 2, 2020)

Boruto said:


> Because it's using the top tier GA102 die instead of the weaker 104 die like the 2080 and 1080 did (because AMD stopped being competitive so Nvidia started milking). Back to the good old days that have been gone since...Kepler?


Yep, that is why I compared it with the 1080TI.


Boruto said:


> Some guy who leaked everything about Ampere and has an almost perfect track record says GA104/the 3070 die can't beat AMD's second-from-best Navi22 die. Might be a good choice, I'm eyeing it myself. Question is, when will it be released?


I don't know but the 3070 is out in October so I can see a press conference until then.



Boruto said:


> 3080 looks like it has better value than the 3070. Offers a lot more bandwidth, higher amount of VRAM and 50% more ALUs than the 3070 for an extra 200 bucks


It is but not when I need to start something from scratch and I mean from a new motherboard to a new KIT of RAM.

I might even go with the cheaper solution from AMD 

For 3080 I would need even a new monitor as my best one is 1440p 75 Hrz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 2, 2020)

some Asus and Gigabyte models come with 3x DP & 2x HDMI 2.1, 5 total


----------



## Ren. (Sep 2, 2020)

Boruto said:


> Pairing that with a 3070/AMD’s closest equivalent would be a waste. Too bad the selection and pricing in my country are gutter tier.


Yes, I don't want to upgrade just after upgrading to a 1440p panel and a 4kTV.
I want a good  570 motherboard for at first probably risen 3600 and maybe later a 16 core one for work also.

The GPU can be the lower end for now and I will get 3080 when the new 4000 or something arrives.


Boruto said:


> then it’s a matter of how much Navi22 lags behind. December seems like a strong possibility too.


Related to price.

If it is only 2080Ti level and 3070 is above but 400$ then that is for me.

25% less on price but 5% less in performance is the same 2070S  vs 5700XT thing and this time AMD will have also ray tracing.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 2, 2020)

AMD CPU 

AMD GPU & drivers 

Intel CPU 

RTX 2080Ti 

RTX 3080


----------



## Ren. (Sep 2, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> RTX 3080



I am agreeing with you


----------



## Ren. (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 2, 2020)

btw they say when all official reviews drop ?


----------



## Boruto (Sep 2, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> RTX 2080Ti


It wasn't so bad, if you got rid of it in time. Its value tanked now, a lot of people have gotta be regretting not selling theirs before this event.


Shiba D. Inu said:


> btw they say when all official reviews drop ?


I think they haven't said anything yet.


Ren. said:


> Yes, I don't want to upgrade just after upgrading to a 1440p panel and a 4kTV.
> I want a good  570 motherboard for at first probably risen 3600 and maybe later a 16 core one for work also.


Yep, I'll probably go with a 4700x. Hopefully, it's part of the initial Zen 3 lineup.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 2, 2020)

I want to wait 5800X, AM5, DDR5, (PCI-E 5.0)


----------



## Ren. (Sep 2, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> btw they say when all official reviews drop ?


Day 1 or 3 days before release most likely.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi guys! 

I assembled a budget gaming PC which will be upgraded as we move along.

I have a question, sorry about this but this is my first time building a rig after a very very long time..

I’m using a Coolman Robin 2 case with an Asus TUF B550 pro plus wifi mobo and I already installed 3 rgb fans (deepcool cf120) and noticed that the rgb hub is connected to the addressable rgb header 5v in the motherboard. I noticed that my mobo only comes with a single rgb header i mentioned above and i’m not sure how to make it work if i install 7 more fans? (3 bottom, 1 front, 1 top and the other two are for the AiO 240) 

Do i need to specifically buy like an rgb hub that has more ports in it? If so, any recommendations? I understand there’s a pw hub for the pin connectors to power the fans so I think i got that covered.

The current fan orientation I have right now is: 2 intake front and 1 rear exhaust.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 21, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Do i need to specifically buy like an rgb hub that has more ports in it? If so, any recommendations? I understand there’s a pw hub for the pin connectors to power the fans so I think i got that covered


the best solution.

I did this with my USB 3.0 ports from my laptop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> the best solution.



It’s going to be a clutter of cables lol since i cant find a hub that supports 10 ports haha. Need to buy 2 hubs that supports 6 then

Also, Ryzen 5 3600 won’t be a bottleneck for 3060 or 3070 right? I’m currently running a 1660 super gpu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 21, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Also, Ryzen 5 3600 won’t be a bottleneck for 3060 or 3070 right? I’m currently running a 1660 super


I would have bought an x570 just to be sure.

I don't think for 3070 at 1440p or 4k as that is 2080Ti:


----------



## Ren. (Sep 21, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> It’s going to be a clutter of cables lol since i cant find a hub that supports 10 ports haha. Need to buy 2 hubs that supports 6 then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I would have bought an x570 just to be sure.
> 
> I don't think for 3070 at 1440p or 4k as that is 2080Ti:



I dont think I’d go 4k on PC. It’s too expensive. I’m currently eyeing an Asus Tuf IPS FHD 25’ monitor running 280hz. 

The 1440p monitors with 1ms gtg, 280hz and 400nits are so expensive lol


----------



## Ren. (Sep 22, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I dont think I’d go 4k on PC. It’s too expensive. I’m currently eyeing an Asus Tuf IPS FHD 25’ monitor running 280hz.
> 
> The 1440p monitors with 1ms gtg, 280hz and 400nits are so expensive lol


Well yeah, you want 280hrz on 1440p, of course, it is expensive.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 24, 2020)

8k 60 fps:


@Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 24, 2020)

>60 fps
garbage


----------



## Ren. (Sep 24, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> >60 fps
> garbage


8k 60fps high settings


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 2, 2020)

I heard the 3080 is the crash king of all gpus 

Should I wait for Big Navi? Lol


----------



## Ren. (Oct 2, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I heard the 3080 is the crash king of all gpus
> 
> Should I wait for Big Navi? Lol


You should.

The partner's models are using cheap parts in the power delivery so that is the problem.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 2, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I heard the 3080 is the crash king of all gpus


driver fixed it


----------



## Ren. (Oct 2, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> driver fixed it


They rushed the card and you know it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 2, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> driver fixed it



Yes but i heard the gpu got nerfed? Lol


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 2, 2020)

not really


----------



## Ren. (Oct 2, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Yes but i heard the gpu got nerfed? Lol


Yes because the problem was in overclocking because of cheap parts used on the power delivery parts as I said.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 2, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Yes but i heard the gpu got nerfed? Lol



This is an actual engineer.

You can see here if you want to know the actual truth.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 2, 2020)

Yes, Nvidia did rushed the release of the new gpus to counter Xbox and PS5 releases.

Although, I don’t understand why people OC an already OC’d manufacturer card for like 3-4 more fps?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 2, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Yes, Nvidia did rushed the release of the new gpus to counter Xbox and PS5 releases.
> 
> Although, I don’t understand why people OC an already OC’d manufacturer card for like 3-4 more fps?


Because of why not, you think those that pre-ordered cards will not


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 2, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Because of why not, you think those that pre-ordered cards will not



It’s unnecessary though. Why squeeze the card for more juice with negligible gains? You won’t even notice those fps irl. 

If you want to push it further like gain more than 10fps then I think you need custom water cooling on those cards and that shit ain’t cheap imo.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 2, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> If you want to push it further like gain more than 10fps then I think you need custom water cooling on those cards and that shit ain’t cheap imo


Most do that.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 2, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Most do that.



Enthusiasts. Like 2% of the PC master race community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 2, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Like 2% of the PC master race community.


Mustard race, please say it how it is .


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 4, 2020)

Valorant is giving me a lot of fucking headaches. I can't even play a single game now. It's giving me connection error messages and said that I'm using VPN when I DO NOT and is asking me to change regions. what in the actual fucking fuck?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu @Ren.

Need your help guys  to decide which keyboard I should buy.

Here are my only two choices:

1. Razer Huntsman Elite (optical switch)

2. Hyperx Alloy Elite 2 (mx cherry red linear)


I’m aiming for the best keyboard that money can buy and one that has all the premium additions to it and here are the two that stand out to me the most. The Steelseries Apex Pro is too gimmicky for me and expensive so I will not include that on my list.

I personally haven’t tried any of these yet so I have no idea how both of them would feel but the Razer kb seems to have an edge with speed since it uses optical switches.

Also, I need your honest opinion whether I’ll just buy the Huntsman Elite and just install HyperX Pudding keycaps on it to get best of both worlds? Or is it overkill?

Note: I don’t want TKL keyboards since I’m also going to use this for work so the numpad is a must.

Thanks guys.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 24, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> @Shiba D. Inu @Ren.
> 
> Need your help guys  to decide which keyboard I should buy.
> 
> ...




pudding keycaps won't fit on the razer huntsman cos of its non standard bottom row btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> @Shiba D. Inu @Ren.
> 
> Need your help guys  to decide which keyboard I should buy.
> 
> ...


I will search today for reference data.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> 1. Razer Huntsman Elite (optical switch)


That is one expensive keyboard.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I personally haven’t tried any of these yet so I have no idea how both of them would feel but the Razer kb seems to have an edge with speed since it uses optical switches.


This is faster and same price:


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> pudding keycaps won't fit on the razer huntsman cos of its non standard bottom row btw



I heard there’s a 2020 version of the pudding caps that supports all mech kbs?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> That is one expensive keyboard.



It’s cheaper here because of the Razer sale. Apex Pro is like 2.5x more expensive. While the Alloy Elite 2 is like 20 bucks more.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 24, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I heard there’s a 2020 version of the pudding caps that supports all mech kbs?


I don't think there is, but that's after a quick google search.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> It’s cheaper here because of the Razer sale. Apex Pro is like 2.5x more expensive. While the Alloy Elite 2 is like 20 bucks more.


As I said a quick search shows that this is not the fastest the k95 platinum is!
My mechanical keyboard was 100$ full price, I paid what 80$ if I remember correctly.

I want a good x570 motherboard so I would spend that 200$ there.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2020)

The K95 plat xt is also $215 here lol. It’s more expensive than the Steelseries Apex Pro.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 25, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> I don't think there is, but that's after a quick google search.




here's the new 2020 version


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 25, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> here's the new 2020 version


this video mentions nothing about being compatible with non-standard keyboards lol. the new ones apparently have different font and make the RGB shine brighter...but that's it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> this video mentions nothing about being compatible with non-standard keyboards lol. the new ones apparently have different font and make the RGB shine brighter...but that's it.



Yeah my bad, there’s one video out there that has an alternative way of using the stock bottom row keys on the huntsman elite and shave it using sandpaper to make it look like a pudding keycap. I’m going to use that method since it’s safer.

Btw, I ordered the Razer Huntsman Elite and will arrive tomorrow. I’ll get the hyperx pudding keycaps on my next pay lol along with the Razer Blackshark v2 headset 

This should somehow complete my Razer-ish accessory set since I’m already using a Razer Viper mouse and Razer bungee v2. The only non Razer accessory that I have is my mouse mat which is Steelseries Qck Prism xl. Thinking of getting the chroma base station headset stand to complete the get up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 3, 2020)

Bumping this thread

I’m absolutely loving the Huntsman Elite! 

It has a satisfying clicky sound but not as loud as cherry mx blues, the opto mechanical switches are also blazing fast and it’s also great for typing and finally the lighting profiles and customization with Synapse is well implemented 

Can’t wait for my pudding key caps!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 6, 2020)

@Jake CENA

Started bulding my new PC:

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 6, 2020)

Also I was correct,6800XT murders the 3080.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 7, 2020)

Looking good. I’m too lazy to upload pictures. I wish this board allow us to post pics directly from phone storage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 7, 2020)

Edit: tried taking a photo using my phone here but i get an error saying the file is too large


----------



## Ren. (Nov 7, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Edit: tried taking a photo using my phone here but i get an error saying the file is too large


yes use a site as I did.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> yes use a site as I did.



I tried using imageshack and I’m also getting an error. It just stops mid way and says cannot upload file. Wtf

I’m too lazy to transfer pics on my pc I dont have iphone software installed yet lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> yes use a site as I did.



Here, I uploaded a picture. I don't have a proper mouse pad yet so forgive that bootleg rubber mat lmao the quickseries mouse mat was cancelled by the seller 



Anyway, I’m upgrading to x570 soon. Which one is better? Asus Crosshair or Aorus Master?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 7, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Anyway, I’m upgrading to x570 soon. Which one is better? Asus Crosshair or Aorus Master?


What case is that?

Regarding the mobo, I am still researching.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 7, 2020)

Ren. said:


> What case is that?
> 
> Regarding the mobo, I am still researching.



Its a Coolman Robin 2 case, it’s a cheap dual chamber chasis great for water and air cooling. I will be replacing this one too with phanteks luxe 2 soon.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 8, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Its a Coolman Robin 2 case, it’s a cheap dual chamber chasis great for water and air cooling. I will be replacing this one too with phanteks luxe 2 soon.


Damn you are going all out.

I will buy mid range parts at first.

You don't really need those 500$ mobo even for 5950X.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Damn you are going all out.
> 
> I will buy mid range parts at first.
> 
> You don't really need those 500$ mobo even for 5950X.



Aorus master is kind of cheap here. Like 200$ too. Same with asus crosshair.

The high end x570 mobos are crosshair formula, aorus xtreme and msi godlike. Those shits cost 700$ like wtf lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 8, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Aorus master is kind of cheap here. Like 200$ too. Same with asus crosshair.


Fucking shit country mine is.

5600x here is 380$ FFS.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 8, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Aorus master is kind of cheap here. Like 200$ too. Same with asus crosshair.


Are you talking about B550 or x570?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Are you talking about B550 or x570?


X570


----------



## Ren. (Nov 8, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> X570


I can't find a link for that motherboard at 200$.
Can you give a link please?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I can't find a link for that motherboard at 200$.
> Can you give a link please?



It’s a loca store here. Wait. 

shopee.com.my/GIGABYTE-X570-AORUS-MASTER-MOTHERBOARD-i.43829688.2424633493

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 8, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> It’s a loca store here. Wait.
> 
> shopee.com.my/GIGABYTE-X570-AORUS-MASTER-MOTHERBOARD-i.43829688.2424633493


Damn, good price.
Your local currency is almost 1:1 to mine.(0.99) to be precise.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Damn, good price.
> Your local currency is almost 1:1 to mine.(0.99) to be precise.



The new ryzen 5 processors are a bitch though hahahaha. I won’t be able to buy one till next year I guess. 

I’m also thinking if I should still get an rtx3070 or switch to AMD. I kind of like gsync and dlss though...


----------



## Ren. (Nov 8, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> The new ryzen 5 processors are a bitch though hahahaha. I won’t be able to buy one till next year I guess.
> 
> I’m also thinking if I should still get an rtx3070 or switch to AMD. I kind of like gsync and dlss though...


6800XT all the way.

That 16GB all the way, and the fact that you can use a 5000 in sync to the 6800XT is a win to me.

Note that all games will be done for something similar on the consoles.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2020)

Ren. said:


> 6800XT all the way.
> 
> That 16GB all the way, and the fact that you can use a 5000 in sync to the 6800XT is a win to me.
> 
> Note that all games will be done for something similar on the consoles.



Not sure which one has better features lol. But Gsync works wonders. I haven’t tried rtx mode and dlss mode yet but I heard wonderful things about it


----------



## Ren. (Nov 8, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Not sure which one has better features lol. But Gsync works wonders. I haven’t tried rtx mode and dlss mode yet but I heard wonderful things about it


DLSS is the only thing I yes would regret but that is all.
And the number of games that use that are few.

AMD is also working on something similar called ... I forgot.
You can use freeSync 2:


What is FreeSync 2? And How it is different from FreeSync?
FreeSync 2 might sound like it is a direct successor of FreeSync, but it is not. FreeSync 2 is not a successor or substitute to FreeSync. Both these technologies are created for different purposes and expected to co-exist in the market.
FreeSync 2 was designed to provide a standard for higher quality monitors that support variable refresh rate as well as additional premium features. If you are, however, a casual gamer and you are not interested in investing in a high-end monitor, there is nothing wrong with getting a FreeSync monitor. It does not mean that you are getting out-of-date technology. Rather, it means that you are purchasing a more affordable mainstream version.
Three additional characteristics provided by FreeSync 2 are high dynamic range, low framerate compensation, and low latency.


.  amazon.de/s?k=freesync+2+1440p&i=computers&ref=nb_sb_noss


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2020)

Ren. said:


> DLSS is the only thing I yes would regret but that is all.
> And the number of games that use that are few.
> 
> AMD is also working on something similar called ... I forgot.
> ...



I was eyeing a Legion 2k 165hz monitor but was sold out instantly because of the oncoming 11.11 sale. Like fuck my life salty about this news

My alternative is an Aorus 27’ monitor with the same specs but this is 100$ more


----------



## Ren. (Nov 8, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Aorus 27’ monitor


You will have to be more specific than that!

Also why 165hrz and not 144?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You will have to be more specific than that!
> 
> Also why 165hrz and not 144?


Aorus FI27Q

165hz is faster and this monitor is 10bit btw and has 125% srgb color rating


----------



## Ren. (Nov 8, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Aorus FI27Q
> 
> 165hz is faster and this monitor is 10bit btw and has 125% srgb color rating


I found the other one.

Lenovo Gaming Legion Y27GQ-20 27 inch 2K 1ms G-Sync 165Hz​

144 to 165 is 21Hrz ... that is not a lot.

Similar to 120 to 144.

1440p 120Hrz is more than enough.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I found the other.
> 
> Lenovo Gaming Legion Y27GQ-20 27 inch 2K 1ms G-Sync 165Hz​



Yes that’s the one. It is sold out. Fuck the sellers, not sure if they’re going to restock or not

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 8, 2020)

>buying an AMD GPU

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 11, 2020)

LOL 6900XT made so Ngridia will release in a hurry a 3080TI with 20GB LOL
@Jake CENA
Will still get 6800XT in 2021.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2020)

3080Ti = slightly better perf
way better RT perf
DLSS 2.0
+4GB VRAM

lolAMD


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 11, 2020)

That’s fine. 5fps difference is not noticeable so I will stick with Nvidia. The features are just really good and tested already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 11, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 3080Ti = slightly better perf
> way better RT perf
> DLSS 2.0
> +4GB VRAM
> ...


3080TI will be slower than a 3090 and 6090XT it is a TI not a 90.

O and no one will care as it  will be 999$ so 1200$ in RL as the old 2080TI

6080XT will be the best one by far.

And again this was a shock even for AMD, their Zen 3 GPU will be well RDNA 3 in 2021/2022. Nvidia just fucked with that 8nm.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 11, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> The features are just really good and tested already.


Only DLSS.

Because I don't want to spend 1k$ for 20 GB RAM I will get a 6800XT or 6800!

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 11, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> way better RT perf
> DLSS 2.0
> +4GB VRAM
> 
> lolAMD


You understand that AMD forced them and they do not care about the 90 and the TI will not be better as the 6900XT as  the Consoles can utilize the CPU's making them faster.

LOL ... but keep drinking the cool aid from Nvidia.

As some with an Nvidia GPU and Geforce now I will gladly go to AMD for better components.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2020)

good luck with your future crashes, black screens and worse RT perf and no DLSS

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 11, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> good luck with your future crashes, black screens and worse RT perf and no DLSS


Yes and you know that from where?


I never had an AMD card but that is as correct as the 1060 beeing a better card than 580.
Pro tip it is now close to 1070 the 580. I know as I tested one this year.

And I know you will not spend 1200$ for the 3080TI.

AT max I wll spend 750$ and even that I doubt.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Only DLSS.
> 
> Because I don't want to spend 1k$ for 20 GB RAM I will get a 6800XT or 6800!



3070 is more than enough haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Nov 11, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> 3070 is more than enough haha


I was answering the Doggy.

But yeah 6800 is better with that 16GB for me and is stronger for 80$ more.

If they will do a 3070TI AMD will make it 50$ less so win for me

6800 will then be cheapter and weaker than the 3070TI but still with 16GB of RAM and compatible with my next CPU ther 5900x or 5950X.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 11, 2020)

I just realized I have to upgrade my PSU also if I upgrade the gpu and procie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2020)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


Agin ... Nvidia will use SAM on what CPU?

Intel?

Or do you think AMD will let Nividia use that techologie on ryzen 5000 LOL!

Also Nvida might have a theoretical implementation but AMD already has 2 implementation, the one on Playstation 5 and the one of the new  6000 GPUs+ 5000  CPUs.




**


It is like saying AMD will use the RTX cores of NVIDIA to bost their CPUs ...


----------



## Ren. (Nov 13, 2020)

" NVIDIA hardware supports this functionality and will enable it on Ampere GPUs through future software updates."

Yes GG NVidia now you need the hardware to do so  ... AMD will most likely not let you use their CPU's after you fucked them so many times like Intel.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Agin ... Nvidia will use SAM on what CPU?
> 
> Intel?
> 
> ...


lol butthurt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> lol butthurt


Regarding what?
I don't own any of those.

And seeing the stock you will not get a 3080 this year!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Regarding what?
> I don't own any of those.
> 
> And seeing the stock you will not get a 3080 this year!


i get 3080Ti 20GB in January


----------



## Ren. (Nov 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i get 3080Ti 20GB in January


Do it, just 1k$.

I will stick to max 6800XT, 16Gb is more than enought for me.

I might even get a 6800 when it is cheaper.

And good luck on that as this will be fewer in numbers like the 3070 GG, O and when I meant 1k$ in RL it will be the same price as the 2080Ti aka 1200$~.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> just 1k$.


just like 1k$ 6900XT 16GB

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> just like 1k$ 6900XT 16GB


Yes but I don't want to buy that so  

And that will be most likely 1k$.

If you have followed GN and not only about this.

That is the Nvidia Price, RL price will be 1000k+ close to 1200k$ similar to the so caledd 1k$ Card that what the 2080Ti.

Price wise for me the 3070 or 6800 is what I would most likely spend at max.


I want to go for a good mobo x570, 64GB or RAM and a mid range rysen CPU.

I will replace that CPU with a 5000 when a 12 Core or 16 Core droap in price.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 14, 2020)

@Jake CENA 

I mostly decided on this mobo:

And this KIT of RAM:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Jake CENA
> 
> I mostly decided on this mobo:
> 
> And this KIT of RAM:



Taichi is rare and mostly out of stock. Gigabyte X570 Master is top 2 best mobo

I have 32gb Trident Neo 3600 in my cart lol. I just dont have the money yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 14, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Taichi is rare and mostly out of stock. Gigabyte X570 Master is top 2 best mobo
> 
> I have 32gb Trident Neo 3600 in my cart lol. I just dont have the money yet.


Master is more expensive for me and I want that money for the 64GB Of quad channel RAM!

I am waiting for BF on Amazon maybe I can get 100$ less for those 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Master is more expensive for me and I want that money to go to the 64GB Of quad channel RAM!
> 
> I am waiting for BF on Amazon maybe I can get 100$ less for those 2.



Do you edit videos? I wish I have that skill lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 14, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Do you edit videos? I wish I have that skill lol


A lot of free material even on YT.

And yes that is the purpose of this build.

I have 1TB of video from Darks Souls III and Adobe Premiere installed from March but the current PC is not up to the task.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2020)

Ren. said:


> A lot of free material even on YT.
> 
> And yes that is the purpose of this build.
> 
> I have 1TB of video from Darks Souls III and Adobe Premiere installed from March but the current PC is not up to the task.


 Gg haha you need 64gb then or even 128gb haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 15, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> 64gb then or even 128gb haha


I changed the end goal to this:


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I changed the end goal to this:


Dayummmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## Ren. (Nov 15, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I was answering the Doggy.
> 
> But yeah 6800 is better with that 16GB for me and is stronger for 80$ more.
> 
> ...


The DLSS alternative is already confirmed to be called Super Resolution and is coming in the not so distant future. Probably early next year. It is supposedly faster but less effective then DLSS and it is also driver-level so it won't have to be especially tailored to each Game and doesn't require game companies to feed data to some nvidia supercomputer beforehand. Which is why I see it winning out over DLSS just like I see DXR winning out over RTX. It's just easier to work with an open standard that also works on the consoles. Which one is better doesn't really matter in the long run. AMD really scored big by supplying the console hardware.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 15, 2020)

@Jake CENA  To make a context:

I only had NVIDIA CARDS from 2004

And from 2014,  I have an Intel CPU.

This time I am going all AMD.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Jake CENA  To make a context:
> 
> I only had NVIDIA CARDS from 2004
> 
> ...



I never used an Intel cpu all my life lol. Is overpriced and power draw is too high

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I never used an Intel cpu all my life lol. Is overpriced and power draw is too high


Well Intel Haswell was the only option in 2014, before that I had only AMD.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 16, 2020)

Dont buy an AMD GPU xD


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Dont buy an AMD GPU xD


I don't care about brand.

Only care about performance per $.

For Brand I have Nvidia Stocks.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2020)

My mobo and my end game CPU @Jake CENA


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> My mobo and my end game CPU @Jake CENA



Taichi looks cool but not fanless design like Aorus Xtreme.

Are u also gonna use stock wraith cooler?  jk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Are u also gonna use stock wraith cooler?  jk


Yes because after spending 800$ on a CPU I really have to do that .



Jake CENA said:


> Taichi looks cool but not fanless design like Aorus Xtreme.


It will not need, the coller I will probably use a water coller on the CPU and the current 2700x will not need to use the much power!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yes because after spending 800$ on a CPU I really have to do that .
> 
> 
> It will not need, the coller I will probably use a water coller on the CPU and the current 2700x will not need to use the much power!



I mean the chipset has a tiny fan next to the gpu unlike the Aorus


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I mean the chipset has a tiny fan next to the gpu unlike the Aorus


I Know that is for the PCI Ex 4.0 lanes.

Also the extreme is 700$ ... too much money for nothing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I Know that is for the PCI Ex 4.0 lanes.
> 
> Also he extreme is 700$ ... too much money for nothing.



Haha yeah it is expensive af

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 17, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Haha yeah it is expensive af


Can we compare this to an Xbox Series X please?


My download speed was 95MB/s.


This nibar was doing 600Mb/s+!


----------



## Ren. (Nov 17, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Jake CENA
> 
> Started building my new PC:







@Jake CENA  I bought all the cheap parts.

Only the 2 expensive ones are left.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2020)

>buy 6800XT for 1080p/1440p non-RT 


thanks Jensen, now giff 3080Ti

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thanks Jensen, now giff 3080Ti


for 1k$ ... No thanks bye.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)

Also no stock as they cheapened at the node with Samsung 8nm Zehaha.

And 1k$ means 1200$ RL value let alone EU price for Ngridia.

So No Dog !!!


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)

This is the same crap when I wanted to buy a cheap 1080 GPU.

5500XT was the cheapest from 1650super/1660 1660S by far even against 580 and 590 and it still has 8GB and not 6GB as 1660S.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Also no stock


yup, no RDNA2 stock

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yup, no RDNA2 stock


Bettter than 3070 aka none existent.

I even now can have an 5800XT or 5600X but no 3070 or 3080.



Also there is no such thing as RDNA stock but 7nm and that is Xbox Series X/PS5/5000s/600S and 5000 GPU series(3 parts).


vs 3 GPUs from Ngridia ... only 3 parts  :gitgud 

Sorry mate there is no competition vs those 2 stocks at all.


This is an 7nm Part bought yesterday:


Just saying.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2020)

cope

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> cope


With a 1200$ 3080Ti.

Sure 

O by the way ... That does not exist today like well the 3080 Stock




You simping on Ngridia reminds me that I only bought Nvidia until yesterday  ... Still typing from an NVidia based machine.
And I am still using Nvidia Now  or after I get my 2 remaining parts.

One Nvidia old machine and one new full AMD machine.

The brand means shit to me


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2020)

you wont be able to post when that RDNA 2 driver crashes on you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> you wont be able to post when that RDNA 2 driver crashes on you


Yeah like I am a noob in this IT stuff.  

My Friend that is a prist has let's see 1 RX 560/ 2 580 and 1 5700XT ... No driver problems in the past years for his 4 AMD cards.

Doing IT stuff with custom PCs from 06 by myself.

Sorry mate I added external GPus to intel laptops from 2014 trough mini PCExpress with an Chinese PcExpress convertor ...


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)

This one has the 6800 that is 580$ with 16 GB RAM:


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)

6800 Shits on the 3070 Zehaha.

  

OMG this was a Masacre Stop Lisa, Stop hitting the 3070 it is already dead.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)

3080 beats in some games the 6800Xt at 4k because of the bitrate of the GDDR6x ... what a shock but the 1% lows are much better and I mean much better on the AMD card meaning this(the GPu itself is better):

and a 3090 iteration with 16GB of GDDRx at 1k$ will again be at the same if not better than a 3080TI at the same or better price if they need to implement that as their GPU die is that powerfull.

@Shiba D. Inu  :gitgud  Ngridia is getting inteled


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)

Also this is the RDNA 2 aka Rysen 2 ... RDNA 3 is where they said they would be a real destroyer ... AMD was shocket at the low performance of the 3000 series because again Ngridia gimped them like the 2000 series with the supers and TI's.


Who bought a 3070 or a 3080 was a well bad informed customer.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)

And Finnally at 1440p 144hrz AMD destroyed Ngridia.      

Also I use Nvidia a lot beside GPUs:






So simping for this company is the last thing on my mind ... greater product or bust!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2020)

"1 AMDcoin has been deposited onto your account"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> "1 AMDcoin has been deposited onto your account"





Ren. said:


> Also I use Nvidia a lot beside GPUs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He didn't even let me finish.


I admit cursing my days that I did not buy AMD at 2$ at least 100stocks.

Now that would be 8k$ 

Now back to my 4th video.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu @Jake CENA

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2020)

and this without RT or DLSS

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> and this without RT or DLSS


Boy even if that is true ... and DLSS is on 4 games so Shocked by that.

4% depends on games

And that is at* 4k at max and at AVG FPS not at low FPS * ... important for stability.

Low 1% are at max + 30% better on AMD even at 4k as  I showed you.

AMD is at 1440p and 1080 100% faster than Nvidia.

And the kicker is that well ... 6800XT  is -50$ aka -8% from start and with 16Gb of VRAM.

So please you are not talking with some noob.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2020)

at 4K, for both low and avg:
3080 with DLSS >> 3080 with RT on > 3080 >= 6800XT

*1080p* dont matter on this class of cards 
1440p matters if you want to enable RT (if 4K RT is too much) - but again Nvidia destroys with RT


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> *1080p* dont matter on this class of cards


talk for those that have a 360Hrz Monitor.

It seams Ngridia cares:




Shiba D. Inu said:


> at 4K, for both low


False.








Shiba D. Inu said:


> 1440p matters if you want to enable RT (if 4K RT is too much) - but again Nvidia destroys with RT


I have a 1440p and 4k display so I care.

Also I don't care that much about RT for this iteration, in 2 generation yes.

But for the 4 games that we have now with DLS2.0+ RT LEL.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)

Dog statistics are my thing ... and you know it.

Also I am currently agregating the top YT tech guys.

Nvidia has better software with DLS 2.0 and the new features for streamers and encoding for now and better RT hardware as this is their 2th generation of RT and 3rd of Tensor cores, but again the consoles have the same exact Arhitecure  as the  6000 series and in the long run AMD increases performance because of better software + Nvidia gimps their older cards to buy new ones.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2020)

> again the consoles have the same exacth Arhitecure


they had it since 2013 and didnt help




> Nvidia gimps their older cards o buy new ones


another mantra

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 3080 >= 6800XT


False

3080~6800XT depending on games at 4k thanks to the GDDRx Memory.

6800XT has better lows on all resolutions, 16GB or RAM and is 8% cheaper.

6800XT is 100% better at 1080p and 1440p!

I don't care if you diagree the stats do not lie LOL.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> they had it since 2013 and didnt help


Yeah ... jaguar cores vs Exact RDNA 2 and Rysen 3 APU based system.

LOL ...



Shiba D. Inu said:


> another mantra


No, just better memory than yourse.


5700Xt was at first  the 2600 competition then the 2600S and it now treads blow with the 2070S.

2070S is as 2020 7% to 9% faster for 25% more $.  


I can do also the 570rx, 580rx and 590rx vs 1650/1650s/1660 Or my new 5500XT that should be cheper but what ever.
And the

2600&/s vs 5600XT

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)

Seen already 12 vidoes:


The most complex and best are these 2 as always!


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 3080 with DLSS >> 3080 with RT on > 3080 >= 6800XT


You know after all the reviews.

You are like the 2080 vs 1080TI Owners.

And the 6800XT has better RT than 2080TI ...

I am sorry Doggy but RT and even DLSS 2.0 is too little for the RTX 3080 PERIOD.

Also regarding that 3080 with RT > 3080 that is false as the RT without DLSS means abysmall FPS so yeah  


Also RT and DLSS like will be and get better on AMD as I was not kidding when  I said they will leverage their Console arhitecture.

Here as I said by the AMD engineer:

For me dog I will get 16GB VRAM for Content creation.

This is why I got a 8GB GPU, got a 8 core CPU and  64GB of RAM.

At the end  I want 128GB or RAM, 16 cores, 16 GB of VRAM.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2020)

LIKE I said before below 10fps makes no difference. You literally wont notice it.

Nvidia still has the better hardware. If only their cards require less power and only use a single 8pin connector then that would be some epic shit. 

Also, the 6800xt is like a contender against Nvidia’s Ti gpu. Nvidia hasn’t released a series 3000 Ti card yet and that for sure will bury the 6800xt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2020)

once you go green


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Nvidia hasn’t released a series 3000 Ti card yet and that for sure will bury the 6800xt.


Not really as that will be 800 or 9000 or 1000$ from Nvidia So Nvidia can't compete at that price point.

They can go GDDRx 16GB or 20GB from a 6090 and calling it 6099 XT to go vs 3080TI.

A 20 GB GDDRx 6090 XT would not be surpassed by that TI if Ngridia wants to destroy their 3080 and 3090 Cards.

Also they can sell the regular 6090XT at 850 or 900$ now the  current 6080 XT at 600$ and the current 6800 at 500$.

The 3080Ti mens shit as NVidia already released a 3090 AND they can't make it faster than that LOL, if they do so they would shit at 3080 customers and 390 customers.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> once you go green





Ren. said:


> He didn't even let me finish.


False again!

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Not really as that will be 800 or 9000 or 1000$ from Nvidia So Nvidia can't compete at that price point.
> 
> They can go GDDRx 16GB or 20GB from a 6090 and calling it 6099 XT to go vs 3080TI.
> 
> ...



They can sell the 3080ti at 1050$!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 19, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> They can sell the 3080ti at 1050$!


I would be like what ever 

Still Nvidia fucked up with the 3000.

a 3080TI at 1050$ let's say 5% better than a 3090, never going to happen btw would need a 900$ 6900XT and that is all for the 3080TI.

Even if it is a 20GB card the 150$ for just 4GB and +5%will be like NOPE.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2020)

Even at $1200 3080 Ti will have more value


----------



## Ren. (Nov 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Even at $1200 3080 Ti will have more value


Then buy 4 more, 2 for me.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 19, 2020)

These will arrive next year.

Ngridia is fucked or they will finnaly droap prices.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I would be like what ever
> 
> Still Nvidia fucked up with the 3000.
> 
> ...



6900xt is for 3090. 

AMD doesn’t have an answer if there’s ever a 3080ti lol


----------



## Ren. (Nov 19, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> 6900xt is for 3090.
> 
> AMD doesn’t have an answer if there’s ever a 3080ti lol


3090 is 1k$?

If 3080TI is 1050$ then it competes with 3090 or a new version of it.

If AMD droaps the price to 900$ because of their GDDR6 RAM then the 3080TI and 3090 are a joke.

That presuming the 3080TI will be bettter or equal to 6900XT.

YOu understand that marketing wise 3080TI can not be stronger than a 3090 that is also 1500$.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2020)

Ren. said:


> 3090 is 1k$?
> 
> If 3080TI is 1050$ then it competes with 3090 or a new version of it.
> 
> ...



Nvidia should just skip 3080ti and just announce rtx titan 3  for like $1700

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2020)

AMD will never be as good as the green team


----------



## Ren. (Nov 19, 2020)

2017: AMD Will never be as good as team blue.

2020: AMD is dominating at all price points on all sectors on all.

@Shiba D. Inu AMD is as good as Nvidia now ... and they desinged RDNA3 beeing that ...

I want Intel to be as good as AMD and AMD beeing as good as NViDIA for all to droap prices.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Nov 21, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Gg haha you need 64gb then or even 128gb haha








Only missing the x570 ... And I will get that by the 25th.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2020)

done and done


----------



## Ren. (Nov 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> done and done


Nibber stop searching for confirmation biases.

LOL

Even at +7.4% better at 4k it is +8% more expensive and has only 10GB of VRAM.

Meaning it is at best equal price performance at much less *RAM AT 4k!*

1440p gets squased for 144hrz and at 1080p 240Hrz even more.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2020)

slow
even slower at RT
even slower with DLSS

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> slow
> even slower at RT
> even slower with DLSS


In some games is slower at 4k for now.
In fewer games is slower at RT like all 6 of them.

And it is quite slower because of DLSS and RT fo all 4 games that have that.

It seems I need to educate you a little.

Nvidia had a leading position with 2080TI and 3090.

Now AMD with only a redesign went for 3090 performance at less than 2080TI, Nvidia changed node to 8nm,

This forced a 3080TI that will be more than 1k$.

Now imagine when games designed for RDNA 2 like DIRT 5 will come to those cards and AMD will use Supersample that is universal and does not need Nvidia servers.

I give 3 years and the 6800XT will be faster than 3080 at most new games.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2020)

Nice fanfic, post it on ff.net

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 21, 2020)

I also did not mention that  6800XT overclock like mad and 3080 does not.

Add rage mode, SMART, overclock better models and super sample and 3080 losses in half a year.

When the 3080TI arrives, AMD should just drop 3090 at 900$ and maybe match the price of 3080TI with 16GB GDDR6X 6090.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Nice fanfic, post it on ff.net


You understand that the 5500XT is my first AMD GPU in 20 years and I am still on an Nvidia GPU when talking with you?
Plus I pay monthly for Geforce Now severs.

Also, I used an AMD CPU from the Intel Pentium 1 era,  an X2 Athlon, and an X4 AMD.
From 2014 to Now I used an intel 4 cores  8 threads i7 and now I am going for a ryzen 8 core 2700x.

What I am saying I don't care about the brand and also don't care if at 4k in some games it is 7% faster while having less than alomst half the VRAM as that is useful for content creation and being worse at 1440p and 1080 144hrz+.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 22, 2020)

Why is AMD still using GDDR memory in their video cards, when HBM is generally the superior type of memory?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why is AMD still using GDDR memory in their video cards, when HBM is generally the superior type of memory?


For the same reason why they are not using GDDR6x.

Too expensive and not necessary.

That is used on Radeon Instinct.


They had 16GB of that on Radeon 7 and the 2080TI was superior.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Nov 23, 2020)

@Dog  If Ngridia releases a Ti before a Super(a failed TI) or the regular 3060 then AMD forced their hand Zehaha.





I am still waiting for my last Pc part Zehahaha:


----------



## Ren. (Nov 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Dog  If Ngridia releases a Ti before a Super(a failed TI) or the regular 3060 then AMD forced their hand Zehaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Jake CENA


Damn this one came from Bulgaria :


The case, RAM and Motherboard were all rare and hard to get


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Jake CENA
> 
> 
> Damn this one came from Bulgaria :
> ...



Damn that looks delicious lol

Congrats! 

Yeah that mobo is extremely rare. I can’t find anywhere in stock here locally.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 24, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Yeah that mobo is extremely rare


And expensive, yesterday I found that it was shipped from Bulgaria.

Now fingers crossed for the RAM working as those are also rare and not tested on this mobo.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> And expensive, yesterday I found that it was shipped from Bulgaria.
> 
> Now fingers crossed for the RAM working as those are also rare and not tested on this mobo.



There are pc master race in Bulgaria?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2020)

AIB cards + OC made the 6800XT better with 10% @Shiba D. Inu  at 4k


----------



## Ren. (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Nov 26, 2020)

@Jake CENA  I finally finished the assembly... well I still have to tidy the back cables!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Nov 27, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu  Radion boost


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Jake CENA  I finally finished the assembly... well I still have to tidy the back cables!



It looks messy lol

Need to work on dat cable management

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 27, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> It looks messy lol


it is not done  as the picture was taken at 4AM LOL , and the PSU is not modular and I don't have the extra cash to replace it this year.

It looks that way as the back cables are not tidied as I Am still working on the back LOL.

I just wanted to see if it works ...

I managed to bump the RAM at 3200Mhrz with 1.2V Zehaha.

@Jake CENA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Dec 1, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu 


"RDNA is aging better than Turing" this makes me kind of afraid to buy  Nvidia, I always feel I will might it later as it ages poorly.




I remember when my RTX 2070 was smashing even the 5700XT for a cheaper price at the time... now its faster than even the RTX 2070 Super..


Told you dog.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2020)

Just got me self a MSI Trio Rtx 3060ti 

Bang for the buck. Nvidia wins! 

All I need now is the new monitor and psu

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 3, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Just got me self a MSI Trio Rtx 3060ti


6700/6700XT will destroy at 12GB  

Congrats but how much?



Also I am not doing more than this ... this is all the cable managment I will do for now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2020)

Ren. said:


> 6700/6700XT will destroy at 12GB
> 
> Congrats but how much?
> 
> ...


$360 lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> $360 lol


Damn that is an epic price.

Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 4, 2020)

@Jake CENA






I really need  to chance those timings CL 22 LOL at only 3200Mhz .


----------



## Ren. (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 5, 2020)

At this moment, AMD's newest Ryzen processors are still expensive, at $400.00 or more per unit, so how long may it take for their prices to decrease?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 6, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> At this moment, AMD's newest Ryzen processors are still expensive, at $400.00 or more per unit, so how long may it take for their prices to decrease?


well we don't know.

The pandemic and the demand for 7nm is too high to even speculate.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 6, 2020)

Many traffic lights have switched from incandescent lights to LED's, but still have separate units for each color, so will traffic lights eventually use color-changing LED's, as those components become less expensive?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 7, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> ut still have separate units for each color, so will traffic lights eventually use color-changing LED's, as those components become less expensive?


That is more for well it is neccesary.

For those that will be implemented from now one yes.

But for before I don't think so.

A japanese person took the Nobel price for a new technology for leds years ago.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2020)

ZEHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 8, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ZEHAHAHAHA


Nibber are you high?

6% on only 4k for + 500$

Both GPUs are garbage for that price.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2020)

true
but 3090 is faster
ZEHAHAHA performance crown


3080Ti 20GB here I come


----------



## Ren. (Dec 8, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> true
> but 3090 is faster
> ZEHAHAHA performance crown


At 4k for 500$ aka 50% more that the card that is slower at only 4k by 6%.

That card and this one are pointless.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> 3080Ti 20GB here I come


Yes another 3090 for 1000$+.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2020)

I said performance crown, not performance/dollar crown


----------



## Ren. (Dec 8, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I said performance crown, not performance/dollar crown


Performance crown means nothing when we are including games that are either coded for Nvidia or AMD.

Let alone that the 4k is because of the tensore cores on the 3090 so if you want 1440p 170hrz gaming you are losing the performance crown on the 3090 a freaking 1500$ card.


So no the peformance crown means something like 2080TI +20/25% regardless of price vs the second best.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 3080Ti 20GB





Ren. said:


> for 1000$+.


great deal


----------



## Ren. (Dec 8, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> great deal


No it is not.

1000$ MSRB means another 1200$ like the 2080TI, stop beeing a fanboy of hardware.

3060TI, 6800XT are the only cards that make some sense.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 9, 2020)

Is anyone here displeased that Samsung used TLC memory for their 980 pro SSD's? They always used TLC for their EVO drives and used MLC for the pro series, so this feels like a betrayal of their traditional practices. TLC memory has greater storage density than does MLC memory, and, thus, is less expensive, but it also has lower data transfer rates and lower write endurance, so I would rather pay additional money for better performance and reliability. I now am worried that this means that manufacturers will no longer be using MLC memory in solid-state drives, which would be very unfortunate, since MLC is superior in the areas that truly matter.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 10, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is anyone here displeased that Samsung used TLC memory for their 980 pro SSD's? They always used TLC for their EVO drives and used MLC for the pro series


I am not, my main dive is an 850 EVO from 2014:


It still is a good SSD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 11, 2020)

@Jake CENA 

This is why I do not like Nvidia even If I have a card now!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu  fuck Ngridia and her RT.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 20, 2020)

Need your help.

Some games on pc are better played using a controller.

I’m thinking of getting an xbox controller but i never used one before and i’m not sure which is the latest or best one that is compatible with Win 10?

Also, can I used it wired or do I really have to use batteries instead?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 20, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Need your help.
> 
> Some guys on pc are better played using a controller.
> 
> ...


I am using a Dual shock 4 v2.

Wired because I can't seem to pair it wireless for some reason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 21, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Need your help.
> 
> Some guys on pc are better played using a controller.
> 
> ...



Between the 360, Xbox One and Series X, they're all great if you're into non-symmetrical joysticks. The D-pad of the 360 is kinda funky so it's not the best if you're playing fighting games and 2D games. Xbox One is pretty much perfect. Didn't try SeX yet. 

Connect the suckers through USB or Bluetooth and they install on the spot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I am using a Dual shock 4 v2.
> 
> Wired because I can't seem to pair it wireless for some reason



I’m also using a DS4 through ds4windows software and it is quite buggy and clunky even when connected via usb. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Between the 360, Xbox One and Series X, they're all great if you're into non-symmetrical joysticks. The D-pad of the 360 is kinda funky so it's not the best if you're playing fighting games and 2D games. Xbox One is pretty much perfect. Didn't try SeX yet.
> 
> Connect the suckers through USB or Bluetooth and they install on the spot.



Thanks. I checked the SeX controller and it is expensive af. 180$ for a gamepad? Lol. I will try the regular One controller since it is a lot cheaper.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 21, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Need your help.
> 
> Some guys on pc are better played using a controller.
> 
> ...


I just added an adaptor that works for all: Xbox, Sony, Nintendo controllers:


The PC's bluetooth is generaly wonky.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 21, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> m also using a DS4 through ds4windows software and it is quite buggy and clunky even when connected via usb.


Use this, + Steam controls mapping and you are gold.

It arrived yesterday and It works quite good.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I just added an adaptor that works for all: Xbox, Sony, Nintendo controllers:
> 
> 
> The PC's bloothuth is general wonky.



That’s awesome! Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I just added an adaptor that works for all: Xbox, Sony, Nintendo controllers:
> 
> 
> The PC's bluetooth is generaly wonky.



This is actually great. My Dualshocker 4 keeps killing my mouse when I connect it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 21, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is actually great. My Dualshocker 4 keeps killing my mouse when I connect it.


Tell about it, I found it randmly searching stuff in my local E-Shop.

It also integrates the Sony feature like force feedback better.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 21, 2020)

Tempting


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 25, 2020)

When I have my own house, I plan to have a home theater system, but I have noticed that many home theater A/V receivers use connectors that involve pressing a spring-loaded switch to expose a connector into which a bare wire is inserted, but that seems to be a primitive and inefficient design, to me; I know that some devices use banana connectors or 3.5mm audio connectors, but using bare wires seems to be the most common connection type; why is that? Why do manufacturers continue to use such a primitive method?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 25, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> When I have my own house, I plan to have a home theater system, but I have noticed that many home theater A/V receivers use connectors that involve pressing a spring-loaded switch to expose a connector into which a bare wire is inserted, but that seems to be a primitive and inefficient design, to me; I know that some devices use banana connectors or 3.5mm audio connectors, but using bare wires seems to be the most common connection type; why is that? Why do manufacturers continue to use such a primitive method?


Elaborate!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Elaborate!



What do you mean by that? Would you like me to provide photographs of A/V receivers?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 25, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What do you mean by that? Would you like me to provide photographs of A/V receivers?


Ok, I am a little tied.


But are you referring to why are they inserting a wire into a socket to make the connection.

If that is the case because the sound is better as per usual.

Between an analogic sound and a digital one, the first is way better.


Between an ancient theatre made out of stone and a modern one filled with electronics, the first one is better.

 Between a Stradivarius and an electric counterpart, the first is tiers above.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Ok, I am a little tied.
> 
> 
> But are you referring to why are they inserting a wire into a socket to make the connection.
> ...



As long as the wire was composed of copper, one of the most conductive elements in existence, why would the shape of the wire matter?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 25, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> As long as the wire was composed of copper, one of the most conductive elements in existence, why would the shape of the wire matter?


I don't know, maybe that is the easiest and fastest way to build it or it became a standard.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I don't know, maybe that is the easiest and fastest way to build it or it became a standard.



That makes sense.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 28, 2020)

After many months of saving money and purchasing parts, gradually, I finally built myself a new computer. As I may have mentioned, I used a  case for it, which is an amazing case, but it does has several major flaws, in my mind: first, the top panel is made of glass, with only small side vents to allow air to escape, whereas the front panel can be either glass or steel mesh, as the user chooses; second, the expansion slots on the back are held in place with regular screws, rather than thumbscrews, as was the case with every previous CoolerMaster case that I purchase; how could they be so cheap with this amazing new model; third, there are panels that are used to cover wiring, which I liked, but, after installing all the internal components, the panels would not properly fit into the case, because the cables occupied too much space, so, rather than attempt to make everything fit perfectly into the case, I simply removed them, because I will not be entering this computer into any contests.

After assembling the computer, I plugged it in and pressed the power button, but it would not start up, which I could not believe; I firmly connected both the main 24-pin and auxiliary power connectors, and I am certain that every other connection was properly made, as well. I noticed that the motherboard was displaying the error code *07,* which I researched and learned was a memory error, so I removed the memory modules from slots A1 and B1 and inserted them into slots A2 and B2, but the error persisted. I pressed the *Clear CMOS* button on the rear panel of the motherboard, and, next, I shall flash the BIOS of the motherboard, but, to do that, I shall need a blank USB drive, which I do not have (I do have several USB drives, but they contain very valuable data that I cannot afford to lose), so I shall need to obtain such a drive before I can proceed any further.

This is ridiculous; all of the components that I used were new and fresh out of their packages, so never before has a computer that I have built failed to start up after assembly. I really hope that clearing the CMOS and flashing the BIOS fixes the problem, since replacing the CPU, memory, or motherboard would be both expensive and extremely labor-intensive.

For further information, here are the relevant parts that I am using in the new computer:

*CPU:* 

*Motherboard:* 

*Memory:* 

Does anyone here have any feedback for this situation?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 30, 2020)

I noticed another problem with the CoolerMaster H500M case: the side panels need a flat-head screwdriver to be removed, which is ridiculous, considering that every previous case that I have purchased from them did not require tools to remove the panels, so how could the company make such an egregious error?

As for the startup problem; I cleared the CMOS and updated the BIOS of the motherboard, and the computer started without any problems, so I installed Windows and various other programs that I intend to use on it. However, there is another problem: the case has four USB 3.0 ports, so it has two 20-pin internal connectors, but the motherboard has only a single 20-pin header, so I purchased a , but none of the front ports are now working, which is very annoying. I could purchase an expansion card that has two 10-pin ports, but I do not wish to have too many expansion cards in my case, as that would impede airflow. What does anyone else here say about that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Dec 31, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> After many months of saving money and purchasing parts, gradually, I finally built myself a new computer. As I may have mentioned, I used a  case for it, which is an amazing case, but it does has several major flaws, in my mind: first, the top panel is made of glass, with only small side vents to allow air to escape, whereas the front panel can be either glass or steel mesh, as the user chooses; second, the expansion slots on the back are held in place with regular screws, rather than thumbscrews, as was the case with every previous CoolerMaster case that I purchase; how could they be so cheap with this amazing new model; third, there are panels that are used to cover wiring, which I liked, but, after installing all the internal components, the panels would not properly fit into the case, because the cables occupied too much space, so, rather than attempt to make everything fit perfectly into the case, I simply removed them, because I will not be entering this computer into any contests.


Kind of expensive for my taste for a case and I don't see why it is so expensive.



DemonDragonJ said:


> This is ridiculous; all of the components that I used were new and fresh out of their packages, so never before has a computer that I have built failed to start up after assembly. I really hope that clearing the CMOS and flashing the BIOS fixes the problem, since replacing the CPU, memory, or motherboard would be both expensive and extremely labor-intensive.


Shit happens all the time just be patient and you will solve it, I assembled my PC in a week because of the lack of time.



DemonDragonJ said:


> *CPU:*
> 
> *Motherboard:*
> 
> ...


Yeah, you should have bought a cheaper case, a newer x570 mobo that has gen 4.0 and better RAM  CL15/14 for example, Mine are 18 but those are 32GB sticks.

The CPU is a great choice.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 3, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> However, there is another problem: the case has four USB 3.0 ports, so it has two 20-pin internal connectors, but the motherboard has only a single 20-pin header, so I purchased a , but none of the front ports are now working, which is very annoying. I could purchase an expansion card that has two 10-pin ports, but I do not wish to have too many expansion cards in my case, as that would impede airflow. What does anyone else here say about that?


You can try going to Device Manager to see if those front USB ports show up. I've never used a splitter cable like that, but it should work like any other. I don't believe it would require extra power since it's just splitting. Try to see if those front panel connectors for the case actually work. If they do work, then maybe the splitter cable is defective.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 3, 2021)

@Ren., I actually was able to get the computer to work without problem by clearing the CMOS and updating the BIOS; and the X570 chipset had not yet been released at the time that I purchased the motherboard, so I was not planning to spend another $300 or more after I had already spent nearly that much on the motherboard.



blakstealth said:


> You can try going to Device Manager to see if those front USB ports show up. I've never used a splitter cable like that, but it should work like any other. I don't believe it would require extra power since it's just splitting. Try to see if those front panel connectors for the case actually work. If they do work, then maybe the splitter cable is defective.



I cannot believe that I did not think of that, so I shall check the device manager, at some point in the future, so see if the USB ports are recognized; thank you for that advice.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 4, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> nd the X570 chipset had not yet been released at the time that I purchased the motherboard, so I was not planning to spend another $300 or more after I had already spent nearly that much on the motherboard.


You once said all brand new so yeah I tough you bough that now.

I still think the case is too expensive and the RAM should have been better as those are quite cheap for a 16GB kit.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 4, 2021)

Ren. said:


> You once said all brand new so yeah I tough you bough that now.



I meant that I had not opened any of the packages until I built the computer.



Ren. said:


> I still think the case is too expensive and the RAM should have been better as those are quite cheap for a 16GB kit.



I already have the case, which I chose for its airflow, and what is wrong with the memory?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 13, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I already have the case, which I chose for its airflow, and what is wrong with the memory?


You choose a not so great kit of RAM but an expensive case, there are better cases at the airflow for less.

I am not judging but I don't see it as you.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 13, 2021)

@Jake CENA  I told you that Nvidia screws their customers:

3060 has 12GB, 3060TI has 8GB and 3070 has 8GB LOL

3060 has +50% more RAM than the 3080  

Also, my 5500X can be bought for double the money that I paid in oct LOL.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 13, 2021)

Ren. said:


> @Jake CENA  I told you that Nvidia screws their customers:
> 
> 3060 has 12GB, 3060TI has 8GB and 3070 has 8GB LOL
> 
> ...



Yes I’m quite mad regarding this. Fuck Nvidia. 

I heard the 3080 super and Ti will be stronger than the 3090 for a cheaper price? Wtf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 13, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Yes I’m quite mad regarding this. Fuck Nvidia.
> 
> I heard the 3080 super and Ti will be stronger than the 3090 for a cheaper price? Wtf


Don't say I did not warn you before.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 13, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Don't say I did not warn you before.



That’s fine. I can always sell the Ti and buy a 3080 super lol

But I have other priorities right now. Don’t think I will be able to get one right off the bat. 

Had to pay car insurance and other bills.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 13, 2021)

Ren. said:


> You choose a not so great kit of RAM but an expensive case, there are better cases at the airflow for less.
> 
> I am not judging but I don't see it as you.



The case definitely suits my personality, and, as for the memory, I may eventually upgrade it, but there is no urgent need to do so, at this moment.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jan 20, 2021)

What are your thoughts on *Alienware*? I'm talking about  and .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 20, 2021)

ArabianLuffy said:


> What are your thoughts on *Alienware*? I'm talking about  and .


Expensive.

For Desktop, always do it yourself. My Pc will have the same amount of RAM but 3600Mhrz and away better CPU, IT already has more HDD at 6TB + 1 BT, only 1 TBB SATA SSD but will have a somewhat same speed  NVM gen 4 SSD as Sony's PS5.

So my end PC will be better than this one, will cost less the only thing that it will have better will be the 3090, I am not paying that much for a GPU.




For laptops, there are better ones like Origin.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jan 20, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Expensive.
> 
> For Desktop, always do it yourself. My Pc will have the same amount of RAM but 3600Mhrz and away better CPU, IT already has more HDD at 6TB + 1 BT, only 1 TBB SATA SSD but will have a somewhat same speed  NVM gen 4 SSD.
> 
> ...


I'm willing to invest on high-end Desktop, can you list me the parts I need to surpass *Aurora R11*? Don't worry about money.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 20, 2021)

ArabianLuffy said:


> I'm willing to invest on high-end Desktop, can you list me the parts I need to surpass *Aurora R11*? Don't worry about money.


You have my specs:

RAM: 

CPU: 
NVME SSD 2TB: 

SSD: PNY has just revealed what could be the fastest PCIe 4.0 SSD currently on the market, the  an M.2 NVMe SSD that’s rated to deliver sequential read speeds of up to 7,500 MB/s and write speeds of up to 6,850 MB/s.

HDD: I can recommend a server-grade HDD for backup 12TB for example.

CPU cooler : NZXT Kraken Z73 360 mm:


That is for the no money limit, I will choose this one : NZXT Kraken X53 240 mm.

And then change the fans with Noctua ones 120mm:


In my case I need 6 of those 2 for the Kraken x53, you will need 3 120mm, 3 for my front and 1 for the back, I will need 6 and you will need 7 or more. That will be 110 EURO for me only on the fans and 125 EUR for the Kraken x53 you will spend 280EUR for the z 73

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 20, 2021)

@ArabianLuffy  for the  motherboard mine is not cheap but it is also not a top tier, it is a mid-high end:

PORTS & SLOTS​*Front Ports*
1. (2x) Type-A USB 3.2 Gen 1 Ports | 2. Type-A USB 3.2 Gen 1 Ports with Powershare technology | 3. (1x) Type-C USB 3.2 Gen 1 Port with Powershare technology | 4. (1x) Headphone/Line Out | 5. (1x) Microphone/Line In

*Rear Ports*
6. (1x) SPDIF Digital Output (Coaxial) | 7. (1x) SPDIF Digital Output (TOSLINK) | 8. (1x) RJ-45 Killer E3000 2.5 Gigabit Ethernet | 9. (6x) Type-A USB 2.0 Ports | 10. (1x) Type-C USB 3.2 Gen 2 with Powershare technology | 11. (1x) Type-A USB 3.2 Gen 2 | 12. Side Surround Output | 13. Microphone In | 14. Line Out | 15. (3x) Type-A USB 3.2 Gen 1 | 16. Rear Surround Output Center/Subwoofer Output | 17. Center/Subwoofer Output | 18. Line in


So I need to do better than this.

Lian Li O11DXL-W O11 Dynamic XL ROG Certified (White) ATX Full Tower Gaming Computer Case:​

This is a well a no price case so enjoy 21: 03.

You can do the 6x noctua fans or custom water loop for CPU GPU with 3 Noctua fans + 1 back ,2 bellow noctua fans.

This is my mother board x570 taichi:

For the fuck you money motherboards:

6:00.

Gigabyte X570 AORUS XTREME​or
MSI godlike

Both of them are 700$ so twice as expensive as mine.


I don't see the point of a 1000W PSU for one GPU and CPU:

1000W platinum full modular corsair:
Corsair HX1000i PC power supply (fully modular cable management, 80 Plus Platinum, 1000 Watt​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 20, 2021)

Ren. said:


> You have my specs:
> 
> RAM:
> 
> ...



Lol surprised you didn’t offer a threadripper cpu with 128gb ram

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 20, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Lol surprised you didn’t offer a threadripper cpu with 128gb ram


We don't have yet the Zen 3  ThreadRipper, when that will come I will put the 32 Cores one in here or the 64.
But again I am competing with a 10 core Intel Part LOL.
And I am showing what I will have as my end version of the PC in the first part then in the second post the Fuck you money extra components.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 20, 2021)

Ren. said:


> We don't have yet the Zen 3  ThreadRipper, when that will come I will put the 32 Cores one in here or the 64.
> But again I am competing with a 10 core Intel Part LOL.
> And I am showing what I will have as my end version of the PC in the first part then in the second post the Fuck you money extra components.



Makes sense lol

The 5950x does look better than the 3970x 

I heard 5900x is better than the 50x in gaming though?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 20, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> I heard 5900x is better than the 50x in gaming though?


Yes, it is, so I gave him a mid-range Treadripper like aka a 16 Cores, also the king of gaming the 5950x that is better than the 3970x in gaming and productivity.

The 3970x has quad-channel memory and you can get 256 or 512GB of it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 20, 2021)

Ren. said:


> You have my specs:
> 
> RAM:
> 
> ...





Ren. said:


> @ArabianLuffy  for the  motherboard mine is not cheap but it is also not a top tier, it is a mid-high end:
> 
> PORTS & SLOTS​*Front Ports*
> 1. (2x) Type-A USB 3.2 Gen 1 Ports | 2. Type-A USB 3.2 Gen 1 Ports with Powershare technology | 3. (1x) Type-C USB 3.2 Gen 1 Port with Powershare technology | 4. (1x) Headphone/Line Out | 5. (1x) Microphone/Line In
> ...


@ArabianLuffy  I am done.

The only things that are missing is the GPU, which is not on stock for most cases but I can find you a maybe water-cooled 3090, a server-grade HDD and that is all.

You will probably spend more than 5k$ on this by adding the fuck you money components and if you go custom loop aka for this money why not, you will have to spend extra.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 20, 2021)

ArabianLuffy said:


> .


Maybe this:


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jan 20, 2021)

@Ren. I thought I would spend less than these Alienware series.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 20, 2021)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @Ren. I thought I would spend less than these Alienware series.


You can. I just showed you the top of the line that is better on all aspects than that PC.

You don't really need that case if you go just NZT + Noctua and the X53 is more then enough + 2 noctua fans 180EUR removed from the cooling, my case is enough for all the parts you removed 100EUR.

the 1000W to match that from allien view is not needed, a 750W or 85OW platinum is more than enough 150$ saved there.


The NvM is almost as fast as the customer Sony SSD with the custom controller.

3090 is not needed on my part. maximum 6900XT is the max with better performance than 3800 or the 6800XT so you spare minium 500$  to 750$ on the GPU.

100+150$+ 200$+ 750$ + 400$.

My motherboard is just one tier below those 700$ for -400$.


So I already removed 1600$.
You can also get a 5900X that is still better than what that alien PC has for -250$.

So at a first glance I removed almost 1900$ from my fuck you money case with still a better CPU, better RAMs same amount, still a good case, good airflow, good water cooling, best fans, and quiet high-end SSD speed not top end.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 23, 2021)

I have a Creative Soundblaster Roar 2 portable speaker that I purchased back in 2016, and has worked wonderfully for me, for many years, but, yesterday, I dropped it while carrying it, and it had an audio cable plugged into its input port, which caused the port to be damaged. Now, the sound quality is questionable, and I need to wiggle the cable in the port in order for the sound to proper play, which is very frustrating, because I am very fond of that speaker. How easy is it to repair a 3.5mm audio port? Should I simply purchase a new portable speaker?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 25, 2021)

I called several electronic repair businesses near where I live, and they all told me that it is simply too great of a challenge to repair a broken audio port, which severely displeases me, so I shall need to find a new speaker, but, thankfully, the  is very similar in appearance and functionality to my current speaker, so I plan to eventually purchase it. I did contact Creative Labs about either repairing or replacing my speaker, but, given that I purchased the speaker nearly five years ago, I am not optimistic about them being able (or, more accurately, willing) to assist me.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 28, 2021)

Creative Labs responded to my message, and stated that they would not be able to repair my speaker, which is very displeasing, but hardly surprising, so I shall need to purchase an new unit. My first choice would be the newest model in the Sound Blaster Roar series, the , but that unit is currently out of stock with no indication of when it shall again be available, so I must purchase a device from another brand.  unit is very appealing, but I am not willing to spend over $300.00 for it, so this device, the , will be my speaker of choice, as it is very similar to the device that I currently have, and I definitely shall not repeat the mistake that I made with my current speaker with the new one.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 10, 2021)

I received the Doss Soundbox XL speaker, yesterday, and I fully charged it before I used it. I shall mention the negative traits of the speaker before I mention its positive traits, and, thankfully, the negative traits are few in number.

First, the speaker is noticeably larger than is the Creative Sound Blaster Roar 2 that it is replacing, so it occupies more space, but it is only very slightly heavier, so that is a minor inconvenience. Second, the speaker’s input ports are located on the back of the unit, rather than on its side, which means that it must stand upright and cannot be placed on its back, but, thankfully, it is well-balanced and will fall over only if pushed with deliberate force. Third, there is only a single LED that shall flash red when its battery is low on power, so I shall need to pay attention to it, so that it does not lose power when I am using it.

However, the speaker’s sound quality is phenomenal, for a speaker of its size, which more than makes up for its negative traits. I specifically ensured that I purchased a speaker with stereo sound and a dedicated subwoofer (i.e., 2.1 sound), because far too many portable speakers lack one or even both of those features. The speaker was absolutely worth the money that I spent on it, and I will be very careful to not allow it to be damaged, as I unintentionally did with my previous unit.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 12, 2021)

Ren. said:


> I managed to bump the RAM at 3200Mhrz with 1.2V Zehaha.






@Jake CENA  because of the impeding RAM prices increase, I added a new KIT.

Also, this was the last kit in my favorite emag, and the only other kit that I saw in my country was with an increase of +150$ LOL.

And I did some math: 1,780.75 US Dollars this is what I paid for all the components for now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 14, 2021)

@Ren., that is a very nice setup that you have, but why do you have four memory modules? I have conducted research on this subject, and I found that there is not a significant difference between dual-channel and quad-channel memory. Also, why do you need to have 128 GB of memory? Are you playing movies or video games, or rendering graphics, at 4K resolutions?


----------



## Ren. (Feb 14, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> and I found that there is not a significant difference between dual-channel and quad-channel memory.


That is not quad channel as quad is reserved for HDTP PCs aka threadripper for AMD aka 8 modules of RAM. It is just dual-channel rank 1 and rank 2.


DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, why do you need to have 128 GB of memory? Are you playing movies or video games, or rendering graphics, at 4K resolutions?


yes this PC will be for rendering videos, next I want to add a 5950x aka a 16 core CPU.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 14, 2021)

Ren. said:


> That is not quad channel as quad is reserved for HDTP PCs aka threadripper for AMD aka 8 modules of RAM. It is just dual-channel rank 1 and rank 2.



Does that provide a performance increase over normal dual-channel memory?


----------



## Ren. (Feb 14, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Does that provide a performance increase over normal dual-channel memory?


Very little in games but it helps in rendering and DDR5 is coming and the minimum for a stick is 16GB or 32GB so you will have more RAM with DDR5.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 14, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Very little in games but it helps in rendering and DDR5 is coming and the minimum for a stick is 16GB or 32GB so you will have more RAM with DDR5.



Why has high-bandwidth memory (HBM) not replaced DDR memory, by now? Was not AMD promoting HBM as the future of memory, several years ago?


----------



## Ren. (Feb 14, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why has high-bandwidth memory (HBM) not replaced DDR memory, by now? Was not AMD promoting HBM as the future of memory, several years ago?


Because that is expensive AF, 16GB of that was 400$ for Radeon 7. So it is expensive even for VRAM let alone system RAM, for 128 that would be 1600$. I paid 700$ for 128GB. Also the CPUS are not strong enough to make good usage of that high-bandwidth.

Also one of the reasons that I bought the max capacity of the motherboard is that DDR3  and 4 are increasing in prices as DDR5 is coming and we are moving to that in 2022.
DDR5 will also be more expensive than the current DDR4 and DDR4 is going as the GPU prices sky-high.



We will see normal prices for DDR5 in 2023 most likely. Those RAM kits of mine are out of stock in my country and where there are in stock the prices increased with 30%

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 14, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Because that is expensive AF, 16GB of that was 400$ for Radeon 7. So it is expensive even for VRAM let alone system RAM, for 128 that would be 1600$. I paid 700$ for 128GB. Also the CPUS are not strong enough to make good usage of that high-bandwidth.



That is because the technology is still new, but, as time passes, it will become more efficient and less expensive, as is always the case with technology.



Ren. said:


> Also one of the reasons that I bought the max capacity of the motherboard is that DDR3  and 4 are increasing in prices as DDR5 is coming and we are moving to that in 2022.
> DDR5 will also be more expensive than the current DDR4 and DDR4 is going as the GPU prices sky-high.



I remember that DDR4 memory was expensive when it was first available, but its prices have decreased as the years have passed.



Ren. said:


> We will see normal prices for DDR5 in 2023 most likely. Those RAM kits of mine are out of stock in my country and where there are in stock the prices increased with 30%



I am in no rush to upgrade to a new memory standard, since my current computer is still working, perfectly fine, at the present time.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 14, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is because the technology is still new, but, as time passes, it will become more efficient and less expensive, as is always the case with technology.


It is not news First HBM is as old as DDR4 I think, it is just not needed now as the CPUS are not up there yet for it.



DemonDragonJ said:


> I remember that DDR4 memory was expensive when it was first available, but its prices have decreased as the years have passed.


Yes, this is why I did not wait for DDR5 as that means to wait for 2023, 3 years to buy a new PC.



DemonDragonJ said:


> I am in no rush to upgrade to a new memory standard, since my current computer is still working, perfectly fine, at the present time.


That was the point of maxing out the motherboard's RAM capacity, I will probably need to upgrade when DDR6 is close in 5-7 Years. Probably 512 GB or 1 TB of RAM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 15, 2021)

This is why I did not choose a cheap mobo and RAM.

I have full PCI ex 4 support, 5 is coming.

I have DDR4 3600Mhz so kind of the limit of AM4 socket for that quantity, I sacrificed CL but we can't have it all.

And this is why I want a 16core CPU as that will be the maximum of this socket.

After that, the only thing that can be upgraded will be the GPU.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 17, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Does that provide a performance increase over normal dual-channel memory?


In fact, it decreases ... LOL

For the past 4 days I been testing a lot my RAM:





I had, hard crashes with all modules at 3200Mhz.

After many hours of testing, I managed a dual-channel dual rank ( I think)  all 4 sticks at 2933Mhz.

I know 3200Mhz dual channel does not work on all 4 thanks to the limitation of the CPU: 2700x.

Next, because the RAM is at 877Mhz below its specs, I will start changing the timings from 18 to 16/15/14 maybe.


In simple words, the RAM is too much aka maximum capacity for AM4 socket and CPU.

This is why it will need a 5900x or 5950X or equivalence Zen3+ refresh.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 17, 2021)

Dangs i didnt know this thread exist . 

Quick question to people i am preparing for Cloud Associate Exam  . Have anyone worked on Serverless App in your company ? Need  some real time examples on how did you work with dynamic web apps ?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 18, 2021)

@Ren.  Your IT knowledge is really excellent . You are pretty good with your stuff. Thanks i was looking out for something your posts were helpful.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 18, 2021)

Ren. said:


> In fact, it decreases ... LOL
> 
> For the past 4 days I been testing a lot my RAM:
> 
> ...


How did you test your ram was it in linux VM machine ?


----------



## Ren. (Feb 18, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Have anyone worked on Serverless App in your company ? Need some real time examples on how did you work with dynamic web apps ?


... Web development sucks in my portfolio.

I did Java development but desktop related/back end only.


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 18, 2021)

Ren. said:


> ... Web development sucks in my portfolio.
> 
> I did Java development but desktop related.


Oh ya i am working on cloud these days deploying my python app using Amazon lambda .

Ya my team is migrating to cloud .


----------



## Ren. (Feb 18, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> How did you test your ram was it in linux VM machine ?


This would be the best:

But I was busy and my sticks were even if I have 5 used for other things.

So I used this:

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 18, 2021)

Ren. said:


> This would be the best:
> 
> But I was busy and my sticks were even if I have 5 used for other things.
> 
> So I used this:


Thanks for the info

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 18, 2021)

Ren. said:


> @Jake CENA  because of the impeding RAM prices increase, I added a new KIT.
> 
> Also, this was the last kit in my favorite emag, and the only other kit that I saw in my country was with an increase of +150$ LOL.
> 
> And I did some math: 1,780.75 US Dollars this is what I paid for all the components for now.



I wish to read more on GPU. Pretty cool stuff ayy. Nice pics


----------



## Ren. (Feb 18, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Thanks for the info


And I am using this for reference for the RAM timing:


I managed a 3000Mhz on all 4 - CL16 16 16 36

Trying to go to 14 14 14 34 and I will stop there, mess a little with the gap between 3000 and 3200 and wait to buy the 5950X.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 18, 2021)

Ren. said:


> And I am using this for reference for the RAM timing:


I see that is awesome. I will have to bookmark this place.

You sure are son of a gun. I am learning GPU programming  ( Part time Master's degree)  learning booting sequence , RAM testing its bit  of headache.

Seeing how you used in real time system amazed me .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 18, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> I am learning GPU modules for my exam ( Part time Masters degree) learning booting sequence , RAM testing its bit of headache.


Been there done that.

My master's was in E-business. My bachelor's degree project was in cryptology and the plain old university was CS hard core LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 18, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Been there done that.
> 
> My master was in E-business.


Oh cool ya we have electives here and i choose Advanced Operating  System. 

We have an assignment on GPU and how graphics works and yada yada . I was not really into it but after looking to your thread  its not bad at all.


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 18, 2021)

Yo crypto is on skywalk these days.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 18, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Oh cool ya we have electives here and i choose Advanced Operating  System.
> 
> We have an assignment on GPU and how graphics works and yada yada . I was not really into it but after looking to your thread  its not bad at all.


Practical takes are much better but harder to teach, what I am doing now is self-teaching myself on my own time and money.

I am glad that you like this, I wanted to share in real-time what I was researching on my own new PC.

I have built it to be as closes to HDTP but not thread ripper ... I will wait for that 5950X to go down from 1000$ and I am done with most of the tough parts.

The GPU is the easiest to research and to change.



Dark Shadow said:


> Yo crypto is on skywalk these days.


I know I am using my GPU to mine ETH to recuperate some of my expenses.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 18, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Practical takes are much better but harder to teach, what I am doing now is self-teaching myself on my own time and money.
> 
> I am glad that you like this, I wanted to share in real-time what I was researching on my own new PC.
> 
> I have built it to be as closes to HDTP but not thread ripper ... I will wait for that 5950X to go down from 1000$ and I am done with most of the tough part.


Thats pretty awesome. So you built your own GPU ?

Nice thats pretty neat. I want to built my own custom pc something to beat my laziness i get into. These things really pings me good.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 18, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> So you built your own GPU ?


LOL no ... The GPU will be the last thing as that can be changed as is the most overprices component.

Next is proper cooling, a water AIO for the CPU and changing the fans with quality Noctua fans.


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 18, 2021)

Ren. said:


> LOL no ... The GPU will be the last thing as that can be changed as is the most overprices component.


Sorry i am illetrate in hardware stuff . XD

Oh that makes sense.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 18, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Sorry i am illetrate in hardware stuff . XD
> 
> Oh that makes sense.


GPUs are now selling for let's take 3090 a 1500$ GPU in the USA for 2200$ in stores.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 18, 2021)

Oh you know ethereum  mining thats pretty cool. 

We had session on blockchain seminar this thing popped up xD.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 18, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Oh you know ethereum mining thats pretty cool.


I am a noob on this, just started researching last month and using the GPU to make some money  
Back to work, see you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 18, 2021)

So for novice like me where can i start  to build custom pc ?


----------



## Ren. (Feb 18, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> So for novice like me where can i start  to build custom pc ?


That is not hard, there is so much material on YT and Google.

The problem is money and time allocated.


Why I added all 128 GB of DDR4 as DDR5 will be expensive for the first year or more so expect 2023 to get good RAM prices for good DDR5 and then my PC will be almost  3 years old.


Price​Though prices are, of course, yet to be revealed, if we take into account the trends of previous RAM generation releases then chances are that DDR5, at launch, will be significantly more expensive than DDR4 equivalent RAM; while the performance upgrade, when all is taken into account, may not be equivalent to the increase in price. The first year or so into launch is usually a time period where the RAM manufacturing process is still improving, so the price to performance ratio is not at its peak. This was the case in the transition between DDR3 and DDR4, and even DDR2 to DDR3. In general, it is usually a good idea to hold off during the first one, or even two years, in order to later upgrade to improved RAM, CPU, and motherboard technology.

Funny my last PC was made in 2014 with DDR3, DDR4 start in 2014-2015, now I made one with DDR4 in 2020 and DDR5 will arrive in 2021/2022 LOL.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 18, 2021)

Ok made some progress with the timings:




Close to 14 14 14 31 aka extreme CL 14 and that RC is at 35 with a minimum of 29.

CD and RP were crashing when trying to go to 14 14, RC maybe we can go to 31 but that is all.

I will also try to close the gap to 3200Mhz just for fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 18, 2021)

@Ren., you said that I could have better memory modules for the new computer that I built (which I am still not using, because my current one still works, acceptably well), but in what way are my current memory modules insufficient? Should I upgrade to 32 GB, or to faster memory? Also, Now that memory modules with LED's are commonplace, I would like to have some of those, because all four fans in my new computer's case have LED's, but are those simply a waste of money?


----------



## Ren. (Feb 18, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Ren., you said that I could have better memory modules for the new computer that I built (which I am still not using, because my current one still works, acceptably well), but in what way are my current memory modules insufficient? Should I upgrade to 32 GB, or to faster memory? Also, Now that memory modules with LED's are commonplace, I would like to have some of those, because all four fans in my new computer's case have LED's, but are those simply a waste of money?


Wheel from what I saw 32GG should be the minimum, if you have cash drop 4x16 aka 64 or 2x32 kit.

Frequency, depending on the CPU and quantity:


You can see these builds.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 19, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 20, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Ok made some progress with the timings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I managed 31 and RC at 29.

3066Mhz makes hard crashes and I will stop here at 3000 CL14 extremes almost the lowest timing.
3067 works but still not that great at 3130 and 3200 is not worth it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 21, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Wheel from what I saw 32GG should be the minimum, if you have cash drop 4x16 aka 64 or 2x32 kit.
> 
> Frequency, depending on the CPU and quantity:
> 
> ...



Currently, I am attempting to save money for my own house, and why would I need 32 GB of memory? The computer that I am currently using has 8 GB, and the enw one that I built has 16 GB, and I am not playing and high-resolution games or watching high-resolution videos, so do I really need to have 32 GB of memory?


----------



## Ren. (Feb 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Currently, I am attempting to save money for my own house, and why would I need 32 GB of memory? The computer that I am currently using has 8 GB, and the enw one that I built has 16 GB, and I am not playing and high-resolution games or watching high-resolution videos, so do I really need to have 32 GB of memory?


8GB is what I have at work and it is not enough for work let alone gaming from my POW, my phone has 6GB.

You might not play high-resolution gaming but textures are more than enough to saturate 16GB on high/ultra.

The consoles have 16GB themselves now so the PC should have more and DDR4 is going away aka prices are rising.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 21, 2021)

Ren. said:


> 8GB is what I have at work and it is not enough for work let alone gaming from my POW, my phone has 6GB.
> 
> You might not play high-resolution gaming but textures are more than enough to saturate 16GB on high/ultra.
> 
> The consoles have 16GB themselves now so the PC should have more and DDR4 is going away aka prices are rising.



I see, so, perhaps, I may upgrade, if I can spare the money for it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I see, so, perhaps, I may upgrade, if I can spare the money for it.


Well, that is my honest opinion. 32GB to be sure, the finance is well up to you.

Also, check some videos on YT for your motherboard+ CPU, if it is better to have all slots occupied or 2x.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 21, 2021)

Today, I just purchased a , so I shall no longer need to worry about power outages, which, thankfully, are rare where I live.


Has anyone here seen this ? I very much would like to purchase it, but I cannot justify spending such a great amount of money on it, so, hopefully, Asus shall soon release some less expensive models that are similar to it.



Ren. said:


> Well, that is my honest opinion. 32GB to be sure, the finance is well up to you.
> 
> Also, check some videos on YT for your motherboard+ CPU, if it is better to have all slots occupied or 2x.



I always use two memory modules for dual-channel memory, but, after spending as much as I have on my new computer, I am hesitant to spend much more on it, although I do wish that I had spent slightly more money to purchase an , rather than the  that I did purchase.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Has anyone here seen this ? I very much would like to purchase it, but I cannot justify spending such a great amount of money on it, so, hopefully, Asus shall soon release some less expensive models that are similar to it.


I will not pay that money for wifi, never.



DemonDragonJ said:


> I always use two memory modules for dual-channel memory, but, after spending as much as I have on my new computer, I am hesitant to spend much more on it, although I do wish that I had spent slightly more money to purchase an , rather than the  that I did purchase.


Again on that motherboard, 16GB is just not enough, if you have spent that much on the case and motherboard, just 16GB for me is too little.

If you are just gaming I would do 8x4 Samsung B die 3200Mhrz CL14 or something.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 21, 2021)

Ren. said:


> I will not pay that money for wifi, never.



I can understand that, so I hope that there shall be less expensive versions of that router, soon.



Ren. said:


> Again on that motherboard, 16GB is just not enough, if you have spent that much on the case and motherboard, just 16GB for me is too little.
> 
> If you are just gaming I would do 8x4 Samsung B die 3200Mhrz CL14 or something.



I use my computer mainly for word processing, web browsing, and e-mail, with occasional movies or music, so I have never placed a great strain on its CPU or memory; I certainly do not object to having more memory, but I am reluctant to spend a large amount of money on 32 GB of memory.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I use my computer mainly for word processing, web browsing, and e-mail, with occasional movies or music, so I have never placed a great strain on its CPU or memory; I certainly do not object to having more memory, but I am reluctant to spend a large amount of money on 32 GB of memory.


Yeah, I agree with you but you are showing me a 550$ Wifi and you build it in a 200+$ case on a 400+ motherboard, those are uber high end.

The point of my 300$+ motherboard was for at least 64GB of RAM and I put 128.

From my POV I don't see the point of a 400$ motherboard with only a 16GB of RAM and an 8 core or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 21, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Yeah, I agree with you but you are showing me a 550$ Wifi and you build it in a 200+$ case on a 400+ motherboard, those are uber high end.
> 
> The point of my 300$+ motherboard was for at least 64GB of RAM and I put 128.



Yes, yo do have a good point, there.



Ren. said:


> From my POW I don't see the point of a 400$ motherboard with only a 16GB of RAM and an 8 core or something.



I cannot believe that I need to ask this, but what does "POW" stand for, in this case?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, yo do have a good point, there.
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe that I need to ask this, but what does "POW" stand for, in this case?


POV ... sorry not POW, point of view ... too early here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 21, 2021)

Ren. said:


> POV ... sorry not POW, point of view ... too early here.



I see.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I see.


Let me be clear, I like your questions, never be ashamed to ask even the most "stupid" question.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 21, 2021)

@Ren., why are backup power supplies still using lead-acid batteries, when lithium-ion batteries are superior in the majority of situations?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Ren., why are backup power supplies still using lead-acid batteries, when lithium-ion batteries are superior in the majority of situations?


I just have one of those but my subjective take is that well those are not that widely used so use older technology or something, again my take is  based on noting

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 23, 2021)

@Dark Shadow

My next priority would be this:
nzxt kraken x73

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 25, 2021)

@Ren., are you well-versed in setting up home theater systems?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 27, 2021)

I may have already asked this, but why is it that computer cases rarely have side fans, recently? They still have front, rear, and top fans, so why would side fans be any different?


----------



## Ren. (Feb 28, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Ren., are you well-versed in setting up home theater systems?


I can't help you there, my experience is limited.



DemonDragonJ said:


> I may have already asked this, but why is it that computer cases rarely have side fans, recently? They still have front, rear, and top fans, so why would side fans be any different?


You can put  top under for PSU, frond 3: 120mm, back 1 120mm.

That is enough, right side  is usually for cable management so no air flow and the left is for temperate glass and no space as that is where the components are inserted on the motherboard.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 28, 2021)

I now have a center-channel speaker and four satellite speakers for my own home theater system, so I need only a subwoofer, now, but I have noticed that most subwoofers have two inputs: a left and a right, so do I need two cables to connect the subwoofer to the receiver, or will a single cable suffice?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 3, 2021)

This question is not strictly related to technical support, but why do most LED flashlights today have multiple modes? I find that to be terribly annoying, since I prefer simply on and off for flashlights; I could tolerate multiple modes if the flashlights used a sliding switch, so that I could instantly set the devices to the desired brightness, but using a push button switch, requiring the user to cycle through the modes, is very annoying.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 10, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I now have a center-channel speaker and four satellite speakers for my own home theater system, so I need only a subwoofer, now, but I have noticed that most subwoofers have two inputs: a left and a right, so do I need two cables to connect the subwoofer to the receiver, or will a single cable suffice?


if the subwoofer you're looking into getting has an input labeled "LFE", then you can just use one cable to connect the port that's labeled "LFE" to your receiver.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 10, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> if the subwoofer you're looking into getting has an input labeled "LFE", then you can just use one cable to connect the port that's labeled "LFE" to your receiver.



I am planing to purchase this subwoofer, the , which does not have an LFE input, so I could purchase a Y cable for it.

I also noticed that the  costs only $20.00 more than does the PSW 10, so I wonder if I should get it, instead.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 13, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am planing to purchase this subwoofer, the , which does not have an LFE input, so I could purchase a Y cable for it.
> 
> I also noticed that the  costs only $20.00 more than does the PSW 10, so I wonder if I should get it, instead.


Owner's manual:

PSW10—NOTE:The PSW10 subwoofer does not have an LFE input. Instead, use either the L or R Line input (another hookup option is to use a Y-split cable and connect bothL and R Line inputs). After you make this Sub Out connection, turn the "Low Pass" filter fully clockwise. This will in effect create an LFE input.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 13, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> Owner's manual:
> 
> PSW10—NOTE:The PSW10 subwoofer does not have an LFE input. Instead, use either the L or R Line input (another hookup option is to use a Y-split cable and connect bothL and R Line inputs). After you make this Sub Out connection, turn the "Low Pass" filter fully clockwise. This will in effect create an LFE input.



Do you own the PSW 10? You seem to be very knowledgeable about it. A Y-splitter cable is only slightly more expensive than is a normal cable, so I see no reason to not purchase one.

Also, on that subject, I purchased the PSW108, yesterday;  originally, I had planned to purchased the PSW10, as that model is $20 less expensive, but the PSW108 was available at the local electronics store, so I decided that I did not wish to miss that opportunity, and I also have read that the PSW108 has the advantage of being able to produce sound frequencies as low as 35 hertz, whereas the PSW10 can reach only as low as 40 HZ; I am not certain how often that I shall actually notice that difference.

Also, I have been reading that some home theater systems has two subwoofers, placed on opposite ends of the room, for symmetrical bass production, an idea that sounds appealing, to me, but, after all the money that I have currently spend, and still have yet to spend, I am not certain if I wish to spend even more money for another subwoofer; what  does everyone else think about that?


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 13, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Do you own the PSW 10? You seem to be very knowledgeable about it. A Y-splitter cable is only slightly more expensive than is a normal cable, so I see no reason to not purchase one.


Naw, I just read the manual.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 13, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> Naw, I just read the manual.



How did you read the manual if you do not own it? Does a friend of yours have it, or is it available online?


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 13, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How did you read the manual if you do not own it? Does a friend of yours have it, or is it available online?


It's under the support section of the page.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 14, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> It's under the support section of the page.



In that case, I should probably read it, becuase I am not opening the box of the speaker that I purchased until I am ready to use it, which shall not be until I have my own house.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 30, 2021)

Why are video cards so expensive, currently, and will the prices decrease in the near future? I am very glad that I purchased one when the prices were still low, so that I was able to build a new computer with it.

I have an .mp3 player with a memory card that has a storage capacity of 128 gigabytes, which its instruction manual says is the maximum that it can accept, so I presume that it would not be a wise idea to put a larger memory card into it?

Also, I now have all the speakers that I need for my own home theater system, but I am planning to wait until shortly before I move into my own house to purchase a television, disc player, and A/V receiver, as such items are updated relatively frequently; is that the best course of action to take, in this situation?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are video cards so expensive, currently, and will the prices decrease in the near future? I am very glad that I purchased one when the prices were still low, so that I was able to build a new computer with it.


Mining and no.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 5, 2021)

I reimagined my work space:

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 5, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Mining and no.



First, why are people using _GPU's_ and not _CPU's_ for data mining? GPU's are intended for _graphics,_ not anything else; second, why did it take until now for the prices to skyrocket? Third, what can average consumers do about the high prices of video cards?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> First, why are people using _GPU's_ and not _CPU's_ for data mining? GPU's are intended for _graphics,_ not anything else; second, why did it take until now for the prices to skyrocket? Third, what can average consumers do about the high prices of video cards?


GPUs can do complex algorithms way faster so way more money like 20x.

GPUs can do more than playing games or videos.

This is not the first time GPus are expensive, it happened before in 2018, but now we also have COVID.

The average consumer can do what all of us do, also mine with it, in 6 weeks I paid for 40% of my GPU, not taking into account the money I will get from the stocks that I bough with those funds.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 6, 2021)

Ren. said:


> This is not the first time GPus are expensive, it happened before in 2018, but now we also have COVID.



In that case, hopefully, when the pandemic is over, the prices shall decrease, again.



Ren. said:


> The average consumer can do what all of us do, also mine with it, in 6 weeks I paid for 40% of my GPU, not taking into account the money I will get from the stocks that I bough with those funds.



I care nothing for data mining, nor does anyone else in my family; I just built myself a new computer, so I do not need to worry about the high prices of video cards, but, when I eventually build a new computer for my father, I am worried that video cards shall still be prohibitively expensive.

Again, I have a question: if my .mp3 player is rated for a memory card with a maximum storage capacity of 128 gigabytes, I should not attempt to use a larger memory card with it, should I?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 7, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Again, I have a question: if my .mp3 player is rated for a memory card with a maximum storage capacity of 128 gigabytes, I should not attempt to use a larger memory card with it, should I?


You could search for this on google.

But most likely yes, 128 should be the limit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 11, 2021)

512GB on a stuck of RAM


----------



## Ren. (Apr 13, 2021)

Ren. said:


> My next priority would be this:
> nzxt kraken x73


Monting the x73 today ... I  hope.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 14, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Monting the x73 today ... I  hope.




Almost finished installing all the fans  @Jake CENA  what do you think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 14, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Almost finished installing all the fans  @Jake CENA  what do you think?



It looks good but wait, why does your fan orientation weird/wrong? I heard its not suitable to have the tube place that way, it has to be upright

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 14, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> It looks good but wait, why does your fan orientation weird/wrong? I heard its not suitable to have the tube place that way, it has to be upright


No that is the correct orientation.


These are the incorrect ones.

On top would be the best but I don't have the space for it.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 14, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> I heard its not suitable to have the tube place that way, it has to be upright


In fact that is the incorrect form, even NZXT did this mistake.


This is the best position but I don not have the space to put the radiator there.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 14, 2021)

@Ren., do you know if the full version of CCleaner is worth the price over the free version? I have been using the free version for years, but I am wondering if I should upgrade to the full version.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 14, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Ren., do you know if the full version of CCleaner is worth the price over the free version? I have been using the free version for years, but I am wondering if I should upgrade to the full version.


I don't use that program so I don't know.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 15, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> It looks good but wait, why does your fan orientation weird/wrong? I heard its not suitable to have the tube place that way, it has to be upright



it seams I did my research  

And this is the best position for my case, air will never go in the pump.

It took me a day to see if I can remove some things from the case to make it like that, this was not easy. It was way easier to mount it in reverse but way worse for the pump.

Also it is for when I get the 6950x and I expect that have that CPU for 6 years aka the warranty of the x73 kraken.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 16, 2021)

Ren. said:


> I reimagined my work space:


Btw What do you think about my new 1440 144hrz main display? @Jake CENA


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 17, 2021)

Ren. said:


> I reimagined my work space:


this is the epitome of WFH. the table cloth is chef's kiss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 18, 2021)

I want my 6950x Now


----------



## Ren. (Apr 19, 2021)

@ArabianLuffy  we can also discuss this here!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 19, 2021)

@Ren., I just saw  article, so should we be concerned about the prices of drives and other digital storage increasing abruptly and drastically?

Also, now that 4k televisions are decreasing in price and becoming commonplace, how long may it take before 4K monitors are commonplace for computers?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 20, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Ren., I just saw  article, so should we be concerned about the prices of drives and other digital storage increasing abruptly and drastically?


We migh have another price increse like before.



DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, now that 4k televisions are decreasing in price and becoming commonplace, how long may it take before 4K monitors are commonplace for computers?


This has nothing to do with Tvs.

TVs do not dictate the resolution of Pcs.

I have a 4k TV and 2 1440p monitors.

1440p is common because we can achieve 144hrs with current GPus

Oled, HDR and other things like response time and frequency is more important on Pcs vs just 4k:


this LG is 144hrz on 1440p and not 4k.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karma (Apr 20, 2021)

Does anyone have experience downloading ps4 saves from thetechland and uploading them to the ps4?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 21, 2021)

Karma said:


> Does anyone have experience downloading ps4 saves from thetechland and uploading them to the ps4?


I am sorry, I have no info on consoles and I did not see anyone in here talking about them.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 24, 2021)

Ok ... had some time to do some cable management ... not the best but yeah.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 1, 2021)

What do you guys think of smart lighting?

Philips Hue
Nanoleaf


Anyone?


----------



## Ren. (May 1, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> What do you guys think of smart lighting?
> 
> Philips Hue
> Nanoleaf
> ...



I have a Xiaomi E27 800Im and I think that it is a good and quality light as you can  change the intensity and type of light.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 2, 2021)

Since the Y-splitter cable that I purchased to allow all four USB 3.0 ports to be connected to the motherboard of my new computer did not work, I connected one set of two ports to the motherboard, which now work without problem, and purchased an  for the other two; when it arrives, I shall install it and let everyone know how it works.

I also recently purchased the , because it was finally restocked; the  that I previously purchased is a great device, but I wish to support Creative Labs whenever possible, because they are one of my favorite companies, having been a major player in the computer audio market during the 1980's and 90's. I am currently charging the unit, so I shall comment about its sound quality after it has finished charging, but it is even smaller than the Roar 2 that I previously owned, which was already a compact device, but, given the audio quality of the previous unit, I expect the new unit to have amazing sound, as well.

*Edit:* the device is fully charged, I have been testing it, and the sound quality is amazing! It is revealing depth and detail in songs that I previously had not noticed, so I am very happy with this purchase; the only thing that I dislike about it is that the buttons are soft rubber, whereas the buttons on the previous device were hard plastic, but that is a minor complaint.


----------



## blakstealth (May 4, 2021)

So I just finished replacing the battery of my bluetooth speaker. The fuckin piece of shit battery was a pain in the butt to get out. I tried ripping it out by the connector but it just ripped on me. Then I started smelling nail polish. Legitimately thought the battery was gonna explode or something cos I felt it get warm (or maybe that was just my hands feeling hot after attempting to jam the battery out of the enclosure with a non-sharp tool.


----------



## Ren. (May 4, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> Then I started smelling nail polish.


And that worked?


----------



## blakstealth (May 4, 2021)

Ren. said:


> And that worked?


If by worked you mean that I kept sniffing it because it was kind of a pleasant smell then yes, it worked.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Ren. (May 9, 2021)

PS5 slim on 6nm Hmmm

FidelityFX & PS5 & Xbox Impact, Future CPU & GPU Goals & Radeon Drivers

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ren. (May 25, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Almost finished installing all the fans  @Jake CENA  what do you think?




I added 3x 

And waiting for 2 other 140mm fans.


----------



## Ren. (May 26, 2021)

Ren. said:


> I added 3x
> And waiting for 2 other 140mm fans.


Changed 2 of the fans with ARCTIC P14 PWM PST CO, Black, 140mm:


----------



## Ren. (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Ren. (Jun 1, 2021)

@Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Ren. (Jun 1, 2021)

A 1200$ with only 12GB GPU is a joke Nvidia:


I would rather buy the 1k$ 6900XT, use those 16GB to make money and wait for FSR to implement on more games, so ♥♥♥♥ off.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 1, 2021)

Ren. said:


> A 1200$ with only 12GB GPU is a joke Nvidia:
> 
> 
> I would rather buy the 1k$ 6900XT, use those 16GB to make money and wait for FSR to implement on more games, so ♥♥♥♥ off.


Nvidia got burned as I told you in 2020 dog.




@Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 5, 2021)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

my Kraken x73 with 3 New Noctua fans, X570 and my 128 GB of RAM is ready for an 5950X refresh AMD.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 16, 2021)

is a news article that states that the prices of GPU's may soon decrease, which is certainly a very good thing, since they have been absurdly high for the past year.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 26, 2021)

Cable management V3:


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 30, 2021)

I am planning to purchase a  receiver for my own home theater system, but that device is now several years old, so should I wait for Sony to release a newer receiver?



Ren. said:


> Cable management V3:



What is that device that you circled? Is it a fan and/or LED controller?


----------



## Ren. (Jun 30, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What is that device that you circled? Is it a fan and/or LED controller?


Fan Controller.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 1, 2021)

I have a GPS device that has been functioning perfectly well for the past several years, but, recently, whenever it becomes too hot, its touch screen stops working, which renders the entire device useless; obviously, this is a problem, so should I purchase a new device?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 10, 2021)

@dergeist

A non PC small project.




I and my father we are finishing a room, the finished the walls and I bough the components for this modular electrical plug.


We already installed the frame and the UTP part module inside the wall.

After the wall is finished we will add the 2 electrical modules and the TV module.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 10, 2021)

And I also fixed the PC of an old friend:



Removed all 3 crap fans.

Installed my Phanteks system case:


Now the 2 upper fans are taking air from outside and blowing on the new CPU radiator.

Reversed the fan on the CPU to blow to the back and installed the third fan on the back to push the air given from the fan of the CPU cooler.

Also removed the pre applied termo paste with my own on the entire die.

Now his temperature is below 60C from 80-85.

 @dergeist

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shadow Sovereign (Aug 16, 2021)

Avairto said:


> Why an app not a website?
> 
> I don't know any.


I don't think there's a website that can view any files you've downloaded.

Also, fucking Ads, and in times when there's no internet connection.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 16, 2021)

Just buy visual novels instead.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 18, 2021)

Please disregard Mbxx, he's completely clueless.

@JFF absolutely fucking nothing here breaks copyright laws, these are free and open source programs that browse through content YOU get on your own. You could spare two minutes to check since you obviously think we're all imbeciles.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 18, 2021)

AM5 cooling specs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm upgrading my case and I can't decide what to get. 

My choices are:

1. Lian Li 011 Dynamic XL
2. Phanteks Enthoo 719
3. Corsair 5000D Airflow

I'm going for aesthetics and airflow performance.

Will use 3 sets of Lian Li Unifans SL120 and NZXT Kraken Z73 360mm AIO push/pull config

I don't know if all three cases can do push/pull if I top mount the radiator, however, I'm sure the 011 XL can do it if the rad is side mounted.

I need help

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 31, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> I'm upgrading my case and I can't decide what to get.
> 
> My choices are:
> 
> ...


I Will check them later today.



Jake CENA said:


> NZXT Kraken Z73 360mm AIO push/pull config


Are you trying to copy me now?


I went for x73 with Noctua(Austrian brand) as pull and the push with Artic P12 PWM PST CO(German brand made for Continuous operation).


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2021)

Ren. said:


> I Will check them later today.
> 
> 
> Are you trying to copy me now?
> ...



It was rated as among the top AIO. I'm considering getting the Corsair H150i Cappelix but it has too many fucking cables lmao

I will use the stock fans of the Z63 as pull while the SL120s as push. I'm not sure if the 719 or the 5000d can support push/pull top mounted 

The 011 XL can do it if it is side mounted and push/pull intake yield best results and this case is the best looking for me. Fuck

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 31, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> It was rated as among the top AIO. I'm considering getting the Corsair H150i Cappelix but it has too many fucking cables lmao
> 
> I will use the stock fans of the Z63 as pull while the SL120s as push. I'm not sure if the 719 or the 5000d can support push/pull top mounted
> 
> The 011 XL can do it if it is side mounted and push/pull intake yield best results and this case is the best looking for me. Fuck


I will check them and tell you my oppinion.

And yes the Z73 are the top AIO, this is why I am rocking a  x73 that was like 120$ for me with top of the top Noctua fans as pull.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 31, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> 1. Lian Li 011 Dynamic XL
> 2. Phanteks Enthoo 719

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2021)

The 011XL looks like an ant compared to the 719 lol

719 might be able to support push pull at the top I just hate that they dont have a white version of this case


----------



## Ren. (Aug 31, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> 719 might be able to support push pull at the top I just hate that they dont have a white version of this case


I modified my Phanteks Eclipse P400A Digital to support push and pull on a 360mm, I think both can do it.

Phanteks does great cases.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 31, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> 719 might be able to support push pull at the top I just hate that they dont have a white version of this case


Yes I think the Phatenk can do pull push anywhere top, bottom or front.

I did mine on the front as that is where I Can do it.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 31, 2021)

@Jake CENA , I think this one is overkill for you:


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2021)

Ren. said:


> @Jake CENA , I think this one is overkill for you:



yeah that case is too tall. so it's just the 011 XL or the 5000D


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 31, 2021)

all these piece of shit cases have a glass/transparent side door

I need a solid black wall/side door

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 31, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> all these piece of shit cases have a glass/transparent side door
> 
> I need a solid black wall/side door


Go back to 2010 ... problem solved


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> all these piece of shit cases have a glass/transparent side door
> 
> I need a solid black wall/side door



we don't have those anymore lol

most low end budget pc cases that are intended for schools or offices might be your best bet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 31, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> we don't have those anymore lol
> 
> most low end budget pc cases that are intended for schools or offices might be your best bet



Black boxes from Dell.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 31, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> we don't have those anymore lol
> 
> most low end budget pc cases that are intended for schools or offices might be your best bet


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



90% of cases nowadays have tempered glass side panels

some are partially open with weird designs like the Cougar Conquer


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 31, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> 90% of cases nowadays have tempered glass side panels
> 
> some are partially open with weird designs like the Cougar Conquer


Do any of them (good ones) have a configuration option to get a regular solid side panel instead of the glass side window ?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2021)

Cosair 270r and Fractal Define C I think comes with a regular side panel option

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 9, 2021)

New SSD:



Old Sata 3 SSD:



New M2 Ge3 SSD:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2021)

Almost finished with my dad and a cousin the electrical wires of my new bathroom and another room:












@dergeist @Shanks

I was buzzy this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 17, 2021)

I just purchased these  memory modules for the new computer that I have built, but still am not using (yet), since I really like the color-changing LEDs on those modules and they are also an upgrade from the 16 GB (2 X 8 GB) modules that I currently have in that computer; even better, the modules were $25.00 below the list price, so I decided to take advantage of that discount.

On that subject, why is it that only video cards are insanely expensive, at this moment? Why are CPU's, memory, and drives still inexpensive? I certainly am glad that the prices of those devices are still low, but I am wondering why only video cards seem to be expensive, currently.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> On that subject, why is it that only video cards are insanely expensive, at this moment? Why are CPU's, memory, and drives still inexpensive? I certainly am glad that the prices of those devices are still low, but I am wondering why only video cards seem to be expensive, currently.


Because of Bitcoin and crypto mining. That's what's driving the price up and that's why you see so many used cards on ebay because these assholes burn the cards up running them too hard and then sell them off. Just one more reason to regulate this bullshit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 18, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> On that subject, why is it that only video cards are insanely expensive, at this moment? Why are CPU's, memory, and drives still inexpensive?


Because GPUs can be used for mining aka they make money.

The other parts can't do that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2021)

I am searching for a KVM switch dual monitor for 2 or 3 computers.

But damn they are expensive:


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 19, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because of Bitcoin and crypto mining. That's what's driving the price up and that's why you see so many used cards on ebay because these assholes burn the cards up running them too hard and then sell them off. Just one more reason to regulate this bullshit.





Ren. said:


> Because GPUs can be used for mining aka they make money.
> 
> The other parts can't do that.



Not yet, anyway.

I may have already asked this, but how long will it take for video card prices to decrease to their original levels? It is not fair to gamers or casual users that data miners are making those parts so expensive, so somebody needs to do something to lower the prices, again.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Not yet, anyway.
> 
> I may have already asked this, but how long will it take for video card prices to decrease to their original levels? It is not fair to gamers or casual users that data miners are making those parts so expensive, so somebody needs to do something to lower the prices, again.


If this price is sustainable they might not. You would just have to get used to it and hand over the money. The industry isn't great about lowering prices back down out of their kindness of their hearts, they would just adjust and market to crypto miners because that's where the money would be coming from. 

This is the problem with PC gaming and buying components for PCs and why I never really got into it. After working in computer component sales years ago I was like "oh this is bullshit" and never looked back.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 19, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because of Bitcoin and crypto mining. That's what's driving the price up and that's why you see so many used cards on ebay because these assholes burn the cards up running them too hard and then sell them off. Just one more reason to regulate this bullshit.


don't forget people like me that buy all the stock as they come out and sell them for crazy $$ online.

and of course the chip shortage that's affecting supply.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 19, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If this price is sustainable they might not. You would just have to get used to it and hand over the money. The industry isn't great about lowering prices back down out of their kindness of their hearts, they would just adjust and market to crypto miners because that's where the money would be coming from.
> 
> This is the problem with PC gaming and buying components for PCs and why I never really got into it. After working in computer component sales years ago I was like "oh this is bullshit" and never looked back.



Are you saying that building custom PC's may become even more of a niche than what it currently is?



blakstealth said:


> don't forget people like me that buy all the stock as they come out and sell them for crazy $$ online.
> 
> and of course the chip shortage that's affecting supply.



Yes, I am well aware that the pandemic-induced silicon shortage is a major part of this problem, so, when the supply of silicon is eventually restored to its pre-pandemic condition, will prices decrease, I hope?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> don't forget people like me that buy all the stock as they come out and sell them for crazy $$ online.
> 
> and of course the chip shortage that's affecting supply.


I think there are less of those people than the people who buy them all, run the shit out of them mining and then go on ebay and sell them as slightly used or new. So many cards coming out of the Russian Federation that claim to be in the US or other places were used like this and the places mining overseas are huge operations 


DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you saying that building custom PC's may become even more of a niche than what it currently is?


I don't know, but as long as you have large scale mining operations it will be bad. China got out of the game recently and cracked down on it, if we start to see regulation because, you know, that shit is hurting the environment then we might see sales fall enough that the price goes down. But the price isn't going to go back to normal on a thing if it went up and everyone bought it at higher numbers. There would be no incentive for the company to lower it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 19, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't know, but as long as you have large scale mining operations it will be bad. China got out of the game recently and cracked down on it, if we start to see regulation because, you know, that shit is hurting the environment then we might see sales fall enough that the price goes down. But the price isn't going to go back to normal on a thing if it went up and everyone bought it at higher numbers. There would be no incentive for the company to lower it.



What about gamers or casual users? Are they not still important?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What about gamers or casual users? Are they not still important?


The market doesn't care who's buying them if the numbers of cards sold goes up it will adjust. It's the same reason that it's hard for you to buy cards for low profile computer cases. The graphics card market used to be like nothing in the 90s and then it grew late in that decade and ballooned after that. But the people buying cards would probably keep them a year. The crypto miners are burning cards up in 90 days and voiding the warranties only to run out and buy more. 

The companies making these cards would be crazy not to keep charging them for it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 19, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The market doesn't care who's buying them if the numbers of cards sold goes up it will adjust. It's the same reason that it's hard for you to buy cards for low profile computer cases. The graphics card market used to be like nothing in the 90s and then it grew late in that decade and ballooned after that. But the people buying cards would probably keep them a year. The crypto miners are burning cards up in 90 days and voiding the warranties only to run out and buy more.
> 
> The companies making these cards would be crazy not to keep charging them for it.



I like to build my own custom computers, so what can people such as me do? There must be some way that we can still afford video cards for our computers.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 20, 2021)

My hope is that video card manufacturers shall eventually produce models specifically for data miners and models for gamers and casual users, because that makes the most sense, to me.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My hope is that video card manufactueers shall eventualyl produce models specifically for data miners and models for gamers and casual users, because that make the most sense, to me.


They already did that LHR models.

But those make no sense for miners becuase no one will buy them later.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 21, 2021)

I have to post it in here also:


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 21, 2021)

Ren. said:


> They already did that LHR models.
> 
> But those make no sense for miners becuase no one will buy them later.



Do you think that video card prices will eventually decrease? if they do not, the custom PC market will be available only to people who are extremely wealthy, which I do not like, because I have not purchased a factory-made computer since I graduated from college in 2009, and I have no intention of doing so, ever again, if I can help it.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Do you think that video card prices will eventually decrease? if they do not, the custom PC market will be available only to people who are extremely wealthy, which I do not like, because I have not purchased a factory-made computer since I graduated from college in 2009, and I have no intention of doing so, ever again, if I can help it.


I don't know.

The current GPU market is like the stock market.
Only the market knows.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> if they do not, the custom PC market will be available only to people who are extremely wealthy


My solution is this for now:




I am not paying this prices:



I added some NVME's and am I still waiting for the Catch 5950x and 1TB SN850 or 980 Pro as my main NVME drive.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 24, 2021)

Ren. said:


> My solution is this for now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does AMD have an equivalent of that? I am firmly on team red in the computer world, so it would be nice to know that they are accommodating their customers.

(For those who are unfamiliar with that terminology, in the computer world, "Team Red" is AMD, "Team Green" is Nvidia, and "Team Blue" is Intel, after the colors of their logos.)


----------



## Ren. (Oct 25, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Does AMD have an equivalent of that? I am firmly on team red in the computer world, so it would be nice to know that they are accommodating their customers.
> 
> (For those who are unfamiliar with that terminology, in the computer world, "Team Red" is AMD, "Team Green" is Nvidia, and "Team Blue" is Intel, after the colors of their logos.)


No this is only Nvidia.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 25, 2021)

Ren. said:


> No this is only Nvidia.



I do not need to build a new computer at any time in the near future, so, hopefully, by the time that I do need to do so, prices shall have decreased.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 25, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not need to build a new computer at any time in the near future, so, hopefully, by the time that I do need to do so, prices shall have decreased.


This is a contingency measure.

I am full AMD now since Nov 2020.

And I am waiting for the V cache version of the 5950x in Q1 2022

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 27, 2021)

I may have already asked this, but is anyone here familiar with audio/video receivers for home theater systems?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 17, 2021)

Ren. said:


> My solution is this for now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is my 3rd contingency measure:


----------



## Ren. (Dec 10, 2021)

Ren. said:


> And this is my 3rd contingency measure:





@DemonDragonJ  I am solving my GPU problems one step at a time

The 5500XT:


And the IGPU from the 5700G ~ 1030 if  the 5500XT breaks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 19, 2021)

Ren. said:


> @DemonDragonJ  I am solving my GPU problems one step at a time
> 
> The 5500XT:
> 
> ...


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 19, 2021)

I'm in the market for a new graphics card and processor. What are the best options out there? I have money to spare.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 21, 2021)

Overwatch said:


> I'm in the market for a new graphics card and processor. What are the best options out there? I have money to spare.



At this moment, graphics cards are terribly expensive, but, if you must have one, I would recommend the AMD Radeon RX 5000 or RX 6000 series, to which I can post a link, if you would like. As for CPU's, AMD's Ryzen series is amazing, so I recommend the , which is very powerful, but not terribly expensive.

This article, , states that prices of video cards may decrease in 2022, which is very welcome news to anyone who wishes to build a custom computer; I doubt that video card prices will return to their pre-pandemic levels in the next several months, but this is definitely a step in the proper direction.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 27, 2021)

I finally upgraded to a new computer, because my previous computer was seven years old; I built it in 2014, and it served me well for all of those years, but I finally decided that I needed to upgrade, so I have done so, and I am very pleased with the new computer, thus far. The new computer does take slightly long to POST, which is weird, since it is newer, but it is very fast and responsive, thus far, and it has very nice illuminated fans, which I find to be very awesome.

I do have two complaints about it, thus far; I have 32 gigabytes of memory installed in it, but, for some reason, it lists only 31.9 GB as being available, despite it having a video card, and my printer, an HP DeskJet D2660, is not compatible with it, as it is likely too old, which means that I shall need to purchase a new printer, and I hope that a new printer shall not be too expensive.

On that subject, does anyone here have a recommendation for a new printer? It must be an HP brand printer, it must be able to print in color, and be small in physical size, but, apart from that, I have no other requirements.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 2, 2022)

For some reason, it takes more force to insert flash drives into the USB ports on my new computer and also to remove them, so I need to be very careful, so that I do not damage either the drives or ports.

The professional version of CCleaner is currently discounted to a mere $12.00, so I was planning to finally purchase it, but I then saw that the purchase would be for only a one-year subscription, not a permanent upgrade, so I now am very glad that I have not purchased the professional version of the software.


----------



## Island (Jan 2, 2022)

I'm currently planning my new build.

PC Part Picker says my build will use around 650 watts. Should I go for an 850W PSU or the 1,000W one?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 2, 2022)

Island said:


> I'm currently planning my new build.
> 
> PC Part Picker says my build will use around 650 watts. Should I go for an 850W PSU or the 1,000W one?



A 1000 watt power supply is likely to be excessive, but an 850 watt power supply will be excellent, as it is always better to go slightly above your system's total power draw than below it.

Also, I recommend that you purchase a power supply with nothing less than 80 plus gold certification, to ensure greater energy efficiency, since avoiding the usage of excess power is now a major issue.

What brand are you considering? Some brands are better than others, and a power supply is a crucial component, so one should never cut costs with those.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 3, 2022)

Island said:


> I'm currently planning my new build.
> 
> PC Part Picker says my build will use around 650 watts. Should I go for an 850W PSU or the 1,000W one?


850 should be good especially if you plan on upgrading any parts in the future. I also recommending getting a semi-modular/fully modular PSU if you haven't chosen one, yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 3, 2022)

Island said:


> I'm currently planning my new build.
> 
> PC Part Picker says my build will use around 650 watts. Should I go for an 850W PSU or the 1,000W one?





blakstealth said:


> 850 should be good especially if you plan on upgrading any parts in the future. I also recommending getting a semi-modular/fully modular PSU if you haven't chosen one, yet.


It depends on the parts.

If it is 650W, the minimum should be 850W, I would go above gold in certification.



blakstealth said:


> fully modular PSU if you haven't chosen one, yet.


And fully modular, especially if you are new to building computers.



DemonDragonJ said:


> This article, , states that prices of video cards may decrease in 2022


I doubt that.

Your article says we will have the 50x aka budget cards but that doesn't mean cheap cards.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 3, 2022)

Only Intel can save us


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 4, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> Only Intel can save us



Why do you say that? Intel is not nicknamed "Chipzilla" for no reason; they have been the dominant company in microprocessors for a long time, so it is good that AMD's new Ryzen series is giving them serious competition, again.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 5, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> Only Intel can save us


Laughing in nothing.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 5, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you say that? Intel is not nicknamed "Chipzilla" for no reason; they have been the dominant company in microprocessors for a long time, so it is good that AMD's new Ryzen series is giving them serious competition, again.


What, in the past 5 years they were not even close to Chipzila.

They are fucked in servers in HDTPS, those are the money makers.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 5, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you say that? Intel is not nicknamed "Chipzilla" for no reason; they have been the dominant company in microprocessors for a long time, so it is good that AMD's new Ryzen series is giving them serious competition, again.


I was referring to their GPUs


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> I was referring to their GPUs



To whose GPU's were you referring?

At my job, today, I received a message from someone telling me that they had detected that I was using the Waterfox browser on my computer, which is not approved by their company, so I needed to uninstall it, which I did, but I was very displeased about that, since I prefer that browser over both Microsoft Edge and Google Chrome, which are the browsers of which my company does approve. However, I had been using that browser since I began working there in 2017, so I do feel satisfaction that it took them that long to notice that I was using that browser.

However, this is a blatant example of micromanaging, and I feel that it is very disturbing that companies are doing this, and even more so that they can legally get away with it. Has anyone else here ever been a victim of micromanaging?

Also, if I did not already mention this, my previous printer, an HP deskjet D2660, which I had used for many years, was not compatible with Windows 10, so I replaced it with an HP deskjet 3755, which works amazingly. However, the new printer is white in color, and, since the 2000's, most electronic devices have been black, so I wish that HP was still making printers that were black in color. That is obviously a very minor complaint, but I still wish to mention it


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 13, 2022)

Since my current computer does not have space in its case for an optical drive, I purchased an external optical drive, but that drive is extremely unreliable, disconnecting abruptly and without warning, so I am purchasing a new external optical drive, one that I hope shall be more reliable.


----------



## Island (Jan 14, 2022)

This is what I ended up building:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 17, 2022)

Island said:


> This is what I ended up building:



Why do you have two solid-state drives? Also, there are newer and better CPU coolers and sound cards that you could have chosen, unless you have a limited budget. I do like that you chose Cooler Master, Creative Labs, and G.Skill for certain components, as those are some of my favorite brands.


----------



## Island (Jan 17, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you have two solid-state drives?


It was cheaper to buy two 1TB drives than one 2TB drive + the second one will be for my games.



DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, there are newer and better CPU coolers and sound cards that you could have chosen, unless you have a limited budget.


The cooler and sound card were transferred from my old computer. I'm actually buying a new cooler since I'm not happy with my CPU temps right now.

I'm getting this Noctua one:


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 17, 2022)

Island said:


> It was cheaper to buy two 1TB drives than one 2TB drive + the second one will be for my games.



That makes sense; do you play many games?



Island said:


> The cooler and sound card were transferred from my old computer. I'm actually buying a new cooler since I'm not happy with my CPU temps right now.
> 
> I'm getting this Noctua one:



I cannot see any link, and a sound card that old may not be compatible with Windows 10, so I do recommend that you purchase a new one.


----------



## Island (Jan 17, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I cannot see any link


Yeah, for some reason, Amazon links are being weird on NF:


```
https://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NH-D15S-chromax-Black-Premium-Dual-Tower/dp/B08HM1T6RL
```



DemonDragonJ said:


> a sound card that old may not be compatible with Windows 10, so I do recommend that you purchase a new one.


It works fine so far, but I might upgrade.

I'm currently focused on the CPU fan and temps. I want to get all that stuff straightened out before I add/upgrade anything else.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 17, 2022)

Island said:


> Yeah, for some reason, Amazon links are being weird on NF:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I am very fond of Amazon, but I usually purchase computer components from Newegg, as they specialize in that.

That is certainly a very nice cooler, but  one has a new method for anchoring it to the motherboard that is a significant improvement over the traditional style of anchoring.



Island said:


> It works fine so far, but I might upgrade.
> 
> I'm currently focused on the CPU fan and temps. I want to get all that stuff straightened out before I add/upgrade anything else.



That makes sense, so I can certainly make a recommendation, if you wish.


----------



## Island (Jan 17, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is certainly a very nice cooler, but  one has a new method for anchoring it to the motherboard that is a significant improvement over the traditional style of anchoring.


That's actually pretty cool.

I might have considered it if the new one wasn't already on its way + I don't think that one is compatible with my CPU. Adler Lake CPUs use a new LGA1700 socket; I had to buy a special mounting bracket from Noctua for the one I'm getting.



DemonDragonJ said:


> That makes sense, so I can certainly make a recommendation, if you wish.


Sure.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 19, 2022)

Island said:


> Sure.



Being a long-time supporter of Creative Labs, I recommend their newest sound card, the , which I have in my current computer; my favorite feature is the ten-band custom equalizer, of which I definitely make good use, since I am very fond of music.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 30, 2022)

The memory in my computer has a default operating frequency of 3.6 gigahertz, but it is currently running at only 2.133 gigahertz, likely because that is the default frequency of its motherboard; I know that I can adjust the frequency in my computer's BIOS, but I am not playing any intense games or doing any other activity that requires extreme computational power, so I would rather be safe and not overclock my computer's memory; does anyone here have anything to say about that?

I also replaced my external optical drive with a new one; this one sadly does not play blu-ray discs, and it also is slower to convert music CD's into .mp3 format, but it is more reliable than was my previous model, which is more important.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 6, 2022)

Was able to get an rtx 3060. I'm not happy paying the current retail price for it, but I'll take what I can get.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Island (Feb 6, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> Was able to get an rtx 3060. I'm not happy paying the current retail price for it, but I'll take what I can get.


Yeah, prices are ridiculous right now.

I paid $900 for my 3070 TI even though it’s supposed to retail for $600.

:/

Congrats, though!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 6, 2022)

Island said:


> Yeah, prices are ridiculous right now.
> 
> I paid $900 for my 3070 TI even though it’s supposed to retail for $600.
> 
> ...


pc gaming was a mistake


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 6, 2022)

My brother and I purchased a new television set (a Samsung class 7), a new 4K disc player (an LG UBK90), and a new soundbar (a Samsung A650) as a combined mother's day, father's day, and anniversary gift for our parents, and both the audio and visual quality from those devices are amazing; I can now watch the movies that I have been purchasing on 4K, and I am certain that they shall be very impressive.



blakstealth said:


> pc gaming was a mistake



No, it definitely was not; the problem is a combination of pandemic-induced supply shortages and people using video cards for cryptocurrency mining, but I have complete confidence that both of those issues shall eventually be resolved, or at least lessened, and that video card will again be affordable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 27, 2022)

So I had a panic attack while changing my CPU cooler.

A few weeks ago, I opened up my PC to change out my graphics card. I thought that in the process, I could also change out my stock AMD Ryzen cooler to a new one that I bought months ago that was collecting dust in the box and redo some cable management. The first thing I did was change fan. After unscrewing it, I attempted to pull the cooler off. It wasn't budging. I only used a little bit of force in fear of damaging anything unintentionally. But after a minute of slight pulling, it still wasn't coming off. So I gave it some more force. It happened so fast, but after a second of trying to pull it off, I notice the CPU cooler was finally separated from the mobo. But I notice that the CPU was missing from its socket. I look at the cooler and notice that the fuckin CPU was still attached to the cooler with the old thermal paste. I just ripped the CPU off from the mobo in its locked position. At this point, my heart sunk and I panicked thinking that I destroyed my CPU. I looked at the pins and none of them were missing or bent or damaged; but the worrying side of me thought I ruined it. The next 3 hours consisted of me cleaning off the old paste, installing the new cooler, dusting and cleaning, rearranging cables, adding in an old SSD, and swapping out the graphics card while also panicking in the back of my mind being scared that my PC won't turn on after what I did. After all that, I turned on my PC and it didn't turn on. After a couple minutes of turning the PC on and off,  the panic really settled in. I then realized that I didn't put back my RAM that I took out while changing the CPU. After putting back in the RAM, the PC turned on fine. The weight was instantly lifted off my shoulders. Thank the lord that AMD is moving to the metal frame locking mechanism like Intel for their AM5 chipset. Whenever I upgrade my CPU, I'm jumping straight to AM5.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 1, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> A few weeks ago, I opened up my PC to change out my graphics card. I thought that in the process, I could also change out my stock AMD Ryzen cooler to a new one that I bought months ago that was collecting dust in the box and redo some cable management. The first thing I did was change fan. After unscrewing it, I attempted to pull the cooler off. It wasn't budging. I only used a little bit of force in fear of damaging anything unintentionally. But after a minute of slight pulling, it still wasn't coming off. So I gave it some more force. It happened so fast, but after a second of trying to pull it off, I notice the CPU cooler was finally separated from the mobo. But I notice that the CPU was missing from its socket. I look at the cooler and notice that the fuckin CPU was still attached to the cooler with the old thermal paste. I just ripped the CPU off from the mobo in its locked position. At this point, my heart sunk and I panicked thinking that I destroyed my CPU. I looked at the pins and none of them were missing or bent or damaged; but the worrying side of me thought I ruined it. The next 3 hours consisted of me cleaning off the old paste, installing the new cooler, dusting and cleaning, rearranging cables, adding in an old SSD, and swapping out the graphics card while also panicking in the back of my mind being scared that my PC won't turn on after what I did. After all that, I turned on my PC and it didn't turn on. After a couple minutes of turning the PC on and off,  the panic really settled in. I then realized that I didn't put back my RAM that I took out while changing the CPU. After putting back in the RAM, the PC turned on fine. The weight was instantly lifted off my shoulders. Thank the lord that AMD is moving to the metal frame locking mechanism like Intel for their AM5 chipset. Whenever I upgrade my CPU, I'm jumping straight to AM5.



I have experienced very tense and dramatic situations such as that, myself, so I fully understand how you felt in that situation.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 3, 2022)

Ren. said:


> And this is my 3rd contingency measure:


@Kagutsutchi

You can lurk in here if you want.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 8, 2022)

Ren. said:


>


My PSU decided to die.

The weakest part always does that.




This one is top top tier.



blakstealth said:


> 850 should be good especially if you plan on upgrading any parts in the future. I also recommending getting a semi-modular/fully modular PSU if you haven't chosen one, yet.


I went full modular 1000W plat.

12 years warranty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2022)

Ren. said:


> My PSU decided to die.
> 
> The weakest part always does that.
> 
> ...


whew

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> whew


That PSU is flexing on me ... until It goes to 550W it will not even start the fan.

So until I get a new top GPU, it will stay that way


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2022)

Ren. said:


> That PSU is flexing on me ... until It goes to 550W it will not even start the fan.
> 
> So until I get a new top GPU, it will stay that way


that's beautiful actually.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 20, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> that's beautiful actually.


O and also the PC consumes less because I went from gold to platinum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 27, 2022)

@Ren., that is an excellent power supply, so I expect that it shall last for a long time; some Corsair PSU's have digital interfaces for connecting to the motherboards, so do you think that all PSU's shall eventually be digital?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 27, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Ren., that is an excellent power supply, so I expect that it shall last for a long time; some Corsair PSU's have digital interfaces for connecting to the motherboards, so do you think that all PSU's shall eventually be digital?


What do you mean by digital?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 28, 2022)

Ren. said:


> What do you mean by digital?



Digital power supplies have a data connection, so that they can connect to the motherboard, allowing the computer to directly measure power consumption, such as the , which is what I have in my current computer.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 29, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Digital power supplies have a data connection, so that they can connect to the motherboard, allowing the computer to directly measure power consumption, such as the , which is what I have in my current computer.


ok, I hope not.

a PSU needs to be as simple as possible.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 31, 2022)

Ren. said:


> ok, I hope not.
> 
> a PSU needs to be as simple as possible.



What other way is there to monitor power consumption?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2022)

Do some of you here into building custom keebs?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 28, 2022)

I shall need a surge suppressor for my home theater system,, when I have my own house, and I am contemplating getting one of three models:  from EchoGear,  from APC, and  from GE. The one from EchoGear is the least expensive, but APC and GE are well-respected brands, and they also have higher surge suppression ratings (4320 joules compared to 3420 joules), which is always a good thing. Which unit does everyone here recommend?



Jake CENA said:


> Do some of you here into building custom keebs?



Are you referring to keyboards?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 28, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you referring to keyboards?



Yes


----------



## Ren. (Jun 28, 2022)

Finally changed the GPU:


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 4, 2022)

I have decided to purchase the EchoGear power strip for my mother's computer, since the current power strip into which it is plugged is old and may be unreliable, ad I shall later purchase the GE power strip for myself; it is the most expensive of the three, but it is also the best, from what I have read, and I wish for nothing less than the best for my own electronic equipment.



Jake CENA said:


> Yes



I have never made a custom keyboard, but the idea is very appealing.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 11, 2022)

AMD just released its new Ryzen 7000 series CPU's, and I am very excited, since the reviews for those processors are very positive. I shall not need to build another new computer for several years, yet, since I built my current computer in December of 2020 (but did not start using it full time until December of 2021). At this moment, the motherboards for those CPU's are expensive, so I hope that their prices decrease, eventually.

Also, the new  case looks awesome, so it is very likely that I shall choose that case for my next computer.


----------



## Island (Oct 11, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> AMD just released its new Ryzen 7000 series CPU's, and I am very excited, since the reviews for those processors are very positive. I shall not need to build another new computer for several years, yet, since I built my current computer in December of 2020 (but did not start using it full time until December of 2021). At this moment, the motherboards for those CPU's are expensive, so I hope that their prices decrease, eventually.
> 
> Also, the new  case looks awesome, so it is very likely that I shall choose that case for my next computer.


Sell your old parts when stuff you want comes out.

My dad wanted me to build him a computer, so I gave him my 3070 Ti and got a new GPU.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Do some of you here into building custom keebs?


I doubt't build them all the way, but I switched out switches and key caps on this one:

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 16, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Do some of you here into building custom keebs?


I've built one for someone else, but I've been mostly just opening my own keyboards to do mods and swapping out the switches. I hate soldering. I am in the market for an actual custom keyboard, though. I have one in mind and just waiting to join the group buy.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I doubt't build them all the way, but I switched out switches and key caps on this one:


that bad boy needs some

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> I've built one for someone else, but I've been mostly just opening my own keyboards to do mods and swapping out the switches. I hate soldering. I am in the market for an actual custom keyboard, though. I have one in mind and just waiting to join the group buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of those spots aren’t dust. They’re divots and scratches because it’s metal bodied and the keys are painted. I live with two puppies who think it’s their job to knock shit down, vomit and shit constantly, and get into stuff

I actually have an electric dust gun and a little kit for cleaning keyboards.

My work keyboard is all disassembled because my fan blew a taco full of meat, sour cream, and pico over so it flipped onto the keys. The 61 key at the top is its understudy

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 18, 2022)

Island said:


> Sell your old parts when stuff you want comes out.
> 
> My dad wanted me to build him a computer, so I gave him my 3070 Ti and got a new GPU.



By the time that I build a new computer, my current computer shall be too old to sell for anywhere close to what I paid for it; I actually gave my previous computer to one of my father's friends who needed a new computer, but I shall see if I can get $20 to $50 for my current computer, when the time comes for me to replace it.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 19, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> My work keyboard is all disassembled because my fan blew a taco full of meat, sour cream, and pico over so it flipped onto the keys. The 61 key at the top is its understudy


Is that the Keychron?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> Is that the Keychron?


Yeah, both are. The big one is a Keychron 8 with the hot swap switches and the little one is a Keychron 6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 19, 2022)

Nice. They have a lot of nice features and aren't that expensive.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> Nice. They have a lot of nice features and aren't that expensive.


yeah, I learned there were even more shortcuts than advertised including one to turn off power saving mode on the light brightness.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 8, 2022)

built a new keyboard:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 8, 2022)

I really do like the Japanese keycaps, but I have so many functions set because my keyboard has so few keys that I would forget where they all are.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2022)

I just upgraded to the 13th gen and I'm just waiting for the new parts to ship out

Asus ROG Strix Z690-A D4
i5 13600k
Lian Li Dynamic EVO
Thermaltake Toughliquid Ultra 360 AIO
Samsung 980 1tb m.2

Not upgrading to the 4000 series because NGreedia is fucking scammers and assholes.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 12, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I really do like the Japanese keycaps, but I have so many functions set because my keyboard has so few keys that I would forget where they all are.


Trying to figure out what the modifier keys were was a fun time


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2022)

here’s my finished build

I’m still waiting on the 2nd Corsair Domi kit and one more Kingston NV2 1tb m.2 drive


----------

